# Amplificador Clase A 10w



## Emi77 (Jul 8, 2009)

Les traigo un amplificador de 10w clase A el cual tengo intensiónes de armar, pero me surgen unas dudas, las cuales no puedo solventar por lo que recurro a ustedes que son unos genios los de la comunidad de este foro.
Bueno les dejo el esquematico, el link de la fuente de donde lo saque y las dudas que tengo.

Dudas:
*Que funcion cumplen los preset del esquema vr1 vr2 y vr3, en el texto algo sale pero no lo comprendo bien, solo tengo una vaga idea de lo que ajustan, es decir no se si vr2 ajusta el bias y vr1-vr3 el offset.
*En el caso de ajustar el bias, como mido la caida de tension o la corriente de reposo en cada transistor de salida, ya que no tiene como en los demas amplificadores que he armado la resistencia de emisor o colector.
*R10 no se de que valor es  330m, creeria que megas no por que no he visto ese valor comercial, me inclino por 0.33 ohm.

Fuente:
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/jlhupdate.htm


----------



## Christian B (Jul 8, 2009)

Buenos días EMI77, me parece que un amplificador de esta potencia te conviene hacerlo con un integrago. Tienen mejores prestaciones no es tan grande la plaqueta ni tiene tantos componentes, sólo necesitás disipar un sólo punto, en ésta potencia podés hasta usar una fuente simple, no una partida... etc
Te recomiendo usar el TDA2002 ó 2003 que funcionan muy bien y la potencia es de ese orden.
Si buscás la hoja de datos está el circuito recomendado.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

mmmm Difiero de Cristian...

amigo es una resistencia (R10) de 330 Mega Ohmios

Los Transistores Q5 y Q6 se usan como reguladores d e Corriente, debido a que Antes en ese diagrama se usaba un LM7815, Regulador de voltaje y este a veces oscila cuando hay baja corriente.

Para Gradurlos no es critico, recuerda que fueron sustituidos los componentes LM7815 y el LM338k

asi que puedes graduarlos segun lo dice el texto en INGLES de la web que nos proporcionaste, osea a unos cientos de milivoltios, porque solo cumplen la funcion de reguladors de voltaje.

El texto dice que puedes hacerlo funcionar y graduarlos lentamente mientras lo haces funcionar, para mejorar la polarización de los transistores y obtener un mejor sonido.

Recuerda la R10 esta valorada en Mega Ohmios  MEGA OHMIOS.

Dice el autor que es el mejor  amplificador y que no es de 10W RMS sino desde 16Watts (8ohm) 21Watts (6ohm) y 32Watts (4ohm)

Por ultimo, Es bueno meterse a un curso de Ingles.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

si te das cuenta, dice que puedes omitirlos usando un capacitor conectado entre dos resistencias de 4.7K
Miralo por ti mismo:


----------



## psychatog (Jul 8, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días EMI77, me parece que un amplificador de esta potencia te conviene hacerlo con un integrago. Tienen mejores prestaciones no es tan grande la plaqueta ni tiene tantos componentes, sólo necesitás disipar un sólo punto, en ésta potencia podés hasta usar una fuente simple, no una partida... etc
> Te recomiendo usar el TDA2002 ó 2003 que funcionan muy bien y la potencia es de ese orden.
> Si buscás la hoja de datos está el circuito recomendado.



Yo tambien estoy por armar este amplificador y me surgieron las mismas dudas que a Emi77.

La fidelidad y respuesta en frecuencia de un amplificador clase A bien diseñado como este no puede ser superada ( Actualmente, por lo menos, nunca se sabe que vendra despues ) por un integrado.
En muchos foros y sitios DIY califican a este amplificador como el mejor que armaron. Cabaza a cabeza con el Hiraga, me incline por este ya que encontre mas sitios e información al respecto.
La verdad que estoy muy intrigado con el JLH y lo quiero armar ya! Quiero escuchar el sonido de un clase A!

Leyendo el articulo del link llegue a estas conclusiones:
1- dice que Q5 y Q6 son para regular el offset, por lo que VR1 sera para regular el mismo, igual que VR3.
2- Q7 y Q8 son para regular la corriente de reposo, entonces VR2 es para regularla.

Segun entiendo VR1 y VR2 estan para regular el offset en caliente (VR1) y en frio (VR3) calibrando hasta obtener una minima diferencia entre ambos niveles de temperatura. Pero no se a que se refiere con "frio"?

Espero que me ayuden los que entienden. Lo mio son solo supocisiones, ahora espero sus comentarios para que me orienten en el tema y me digan si estoy en lo cierto.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Christian B (Jul 8, 2009)

Perdón pero no puede ser una resistencia de 330Mohms. No tendría sentido que esté conectada en el colector de semejante transistor.
En el semiciclo positivo de la señal, el parlante de 4 ohms va a quedar en serie con ésta R y toda la tensión va a caer sobre la resistencia.
Me inclino por 0.33Ohms y habría que calcular la potencia en base a la tensión de la fuente y del parlante que se va a usar ( 4, 6, 8)


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

> 1- dice que Q5 y Q6 son para regular el offset, por lo que VR1 sera para regular el mismo, igual que VR3.
> 2- Q7 y Q8 son para regular la corriente de reposo, entonces VR2 es para regularla.



en efecto amigo Psichatok

para eso son los VR,  estoy leyendo el enunciado y parece que es una resistencia de 330 Ohmios no de 330 MegaOhmios como anteriormente dije Perdon, me equivoque traduje mal, (Conste que no uso Google Tools)

*Aqui esta la respuesta de la resistencia R10*



> To minimise quiescent current and dc offset drift due to temperature rise, resistor R10 (0R33) should be a 7W or 10W type or 3 x 1R0 3W in parallel.


*Traducido dice: que la resistencia R10 debe ser de 0.33 Ohmios y con una potencia de 7 ó 10 Watts de disipacion; o usar 3 resistencias de 1 Ohmio de 3 watts de disipacion en paralelo.*




> Note, care must be taken to ensure that R5 and RV2 are adequately rated. The current through these components is slightly greater than the sum of the output transistor base currents



Traducido dice: que debemos tener cuidado de asegurarnos que R5 y RV2 tengan una medicion adecuada, la corriente de esos componentes debe ser un poco o levemente mayor que la suma de la saluda de la corriente de base del transistor

Si me dan tiempo les digo como se regulan los potenciometros del amplificador. en este momento no tengotiempo pero en unas horas les digo como se hace


----------



## juanma (Jul 8, 2009)

Gente, piensen por un momento una resistencia de 33MΩ en un Clase A.
Supongamos una corriente de reposo de 1A, nos da una caida de tension de 33MV! sin contar la potencia de la que tendria que ser, P = V * I = 33MW.

Esa resistencia es de 0.33Ω o en lenguaje mas tecnico 33*m*Ω.

Aca tienen otro amplificador clase A de 20W, con una etapa de entrada mas lineal que un simple transistor. 
Tambien en ese sitio hay otro: http://sound.westhost.com/project3b.htm

Aunque si es por ir detras de la maxima linealidad, SiliconChip ClassA de 20W, el espejo de corriente y las fuentes de corrientes son grandes tecnicas, extrañamente no utilizadas en algunos amplificador autodenominados HIFI.
Ojo, no hablo de cual suena mejor o no. Gustos son gustos.
Si podemos hablar de linealidad.

En fin, el amplificador de JLH lleva pocos componentes, asi que estaria bueno escuchar algun comentario de su sonido

Saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

Juanma, acabo de responder a la incognita de R10, y es lo mismo que les he dicho a Todos Aprendan a Leer primero jejeje, es mas por un momento dude de esa resistencia, ahora que la duda ya esta solucionada, y en respuesta a tu sugerencia de comentarios sobre este amplificador, vuelvo a decirte: Lean, Lean, ya hay comentarios muy buenos sobre el uso y construccion de ese amplificador.


Claro, para los que saben ingles jeje,  Juanma..... que quieres decir con eso de *ESPEJO*?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

he visto el amplificador que dices en la otra pagina,y como puede ser que para un amplificador de 25 vatios te diga que tienes que ponerle un transformador de 160VA eso es pasarse demasiado.porque no creo que consuma mas de 50-60 vatios en 8ohm.


----------



## juanma (Jul 8, 2009)

enigmaelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Lean, Lean, ya hay comentarios muy buenos sobre el uso y construccion de ese amplificador.
> Claro, para los que saben ingles jeje,  Juanma..... que quieres decir con eso de *ESPEJO*?


Te respondo con tu respuesta, lean lean y lean  

En esta archiconocida pagina esta explicado todo de un modo muy claro.
Igualmente a en cualquier libro de electronica esta explicada esa configuracion.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

el termino espejo es lo que no conocía no el método amigo...

y al referirme a lo de leer me refiero a la PAGINA donde esta puesto el diagrama


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2009)

enigmaelectronica dijo:
			
		

> para eso son los VR,  estoy leyendo el enunciado y parece que es una resistencia de 330 Ohmios no de 330 MegaOhmios como anteriormente dije Perdon, me equivoque traduje mal


    un poco complicado encontrar  resistencias de 330MΩ


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 9, 2009)

Me equivoque dije, era de 0.33

el moderador me elimino esa entrada y no se porque


----------



## juanma (Jul 9, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Esa resistencia es de 0.33Ω o en lenguaje mas tecnico 33*m*Ω.


No me aparece la opcion de editar, pero guarda con eso que escribi.
0.33Ω es equivalente a *330*mΩ, me falto un cero.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 26, 2009)

el otro dia me hicieron escuchar un technic clase a lo habrimos y tenia un integrado de salida no transistores, alguien tiene idea que integrado existe de 60 w minimo para clase a ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> el otro dia me hicieron escuchar un technic clase a lo habrimos y tenia un integrado de salida no transistores, alguien tiene idea que integrado existe de 60 w minimo para clase a ?



Te estas dando cuenta lo que has pedido? Un chip para 60W clase A requiere disipar arriba de 250W (y mas parecido a 300W) en forma permanente! Casi no hay disipador que lo soporte. Los discretos mas grandes que he visto en clase A, y que funcionan, son de 20W....creo que de 60W es casi casi imposible que exista.

Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2009)

ezeballa buenas, sabes que este technics tenia un disipador de 20 cm largo por 12 de alto por 8 de ancho con ventilacion forzada y muy aleteado y lo probamos con unas cajas de 60 w y las exprimía al mango,  por eso pido esta potencia,   unos bajos ! y no toquemos el tema de los medios pero como decis vos tal ves era de 20 o 30 w bueno empesemos con eso, si alguien tiene algo, se lo veía tan simple, ademas es estéreo el integrado, por favor si alguien tiene los datos de estos


----------



## psychatog (Ago 13, 2009)

La version MOSFET del mismo amp, diseñanda por Nelson Pass

http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/PLH_amplificadorfier.pdf

Se los pongo a ver que opinan: tengo un transformador de 36+36 AC con 3A por rama. Puedo alimentar este proyecto con 52v y 3A? Y armar dos etapas con mi transformador?

edit: Y dejo esta pagina que esta buena http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/audio.htm


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Gente, piensen por un momento una resistencia de 33MΩ en un Clase A.
> Supongamos una corriente de reposo de 1A, nos da una caida de tension de 33MV! sin contar la potencia de la que tendria que ser, P = V * I = 33MW.
> 
> Esa resistencia es de 0.33Ω o en lenguaje mas tecnico 33*m*Ω.
> ...



Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo en el foro. Les comento que pude armar una versión del amplificador JLH versión update (un tanto modificada y personalizada) que está funcionando muy bien. Hace muy poco tiempo culminé el prototipo, el 5 de febrero de 2010 (ya que lo monté con elementos rescatados de un anterior diseño de amplificador clase A que estaba armando y finalmente abandoné).

Saludos a todos

Diego

PD: En breve mostraré y comentaré los detalles.

Les comento que lo armé como dos bloques mono (totalmente independientes, incluso los transformadores). Utilizo dos trafos de 220V a 28V+28V 300VA cada uno (rescatados de un anterior amplificador clase A abandonado en su culminación). Como capacitores de filtrado global utilizo 12 capacitores de 4700 uF cada uno (3 por rama de cada canal). Luego empleo un multiplicador de capacitancia con 3 redes RC en cascada (con capacitores de 470 uF y resistencias de 18 K) tomando la salida filtrada con 3 transistores en Darlington. La fuente global entrega alrededor de 38,4 V y la salida del Darlington es de 23,2 V aproximadamente. Con esta tensión acondicionada alimento los circuitos amplificadores.

Como circuito emplee la versión update similar al mostrado por Emi77 pero con algunas mínimas variantes.

Como Q4 y Q6 utilizo el BC556B.
Como Q5 y Q7 utilizo el BC560C.
Como Q3 y Q8 utilizo los BD139 y BD140, respectivamente.
Como Q1 y Q2 utilizo los MJ15003. Con mayor hFE en Q1 (al intentar "aparearlos")

Como capacitores de entrada utilizo uno de 2,7 uF en lugar de 2,2 uF y el otro de 180 pF en lugar de 330 pF (para mejorar respectivamente la frecuencia de corte inferior y la reconstrucción de señales puras en el límite superior del rango audible por armónicos cuyas frecuencias de señal caigan por encima del rango audible). Se intenta ampliar el rango a 1,25 Hz a 188 KHz aprox. de uno original de 1,54 Hz a 103 KHz aprox..
Uso capacitor en el lazo de realimentación de un valor de 1000 uF bypaseado con capacitor de 100 nF (a diferencia del circuito propuesto por Emi77, que no lo posee).
Los disipadores los implementé con perfiles de aluminio (del amplificador abandonado) de los usados en aberturas de aluminio (sin pintura, por supuesto). La resistencia térmica medida de los perfiles cuyo largo es de 50 cm aprox. es de 1,07 C/W. No es lo que realmente busco, pero los utilizo de forma que cada transistor va montado en un perfil independiente. Utilizo 8 perfiles activos (con transistor) y 4 más para sujeción mecánica del conjunto. Reitero, es un prototipo cuyo ensamble es para arribar posteriormente a un diseño final más acotado y cuyas piezas fueron rescatadas de otro diseño diferente al que finalmente armé, dado que los presupuestos para armar este tipo de amplificadores son bastante altos.

Los BD139 y BD140 los monté con disipadores en U (comprados) de 29x27x29 x 25 mm de alto

La corriente por el par de salida la ajusté inicialmente en 0,75 A en cada canal ya que los disipadores no son lo que necesito realmente (deben tener resistencias térmicas inferiores a 0,5 C/W). El offset de salida en cada canal está ajustado en torno a los 1,8 mV y 3,5 mV respectivamente. La carga es de 8 ohmios. La potencia de salida a la que hago trabajar al amplificador inicialmente es de no más de 2,25 W rms por canal (en clase A pura).

Con respecto al sonido: aclaro primeramente que yo acostumbraba escuchar con un viejo amplificador Audison AC300 DC Servo de 150W + 150W rms sobre 4 ohmios al que le había eliminado la etapa de preamplificación, mezcla y ecualización que a mi criterio era muy ruidosa y de una banda pasante muy acotada, entre otras cosas. También le había modificado la fuente de alimentación (agregando nuevos diodos de 15A y aumentando la capacidad total a 107200 uF de los 27200 uF originales). Modifiqué además algunos capacitores de los circuitos de las potencias para mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia, ya que excito unas líneas de transmisión que contruí yo mismo hace 2 años y éstas requieren para aprovechar todo su potencial un rango más amplio en los bajos. En síntesis, entraba plano a las potencias. Acostumbrado a un sonido muy limpio, con distorsiones propias de las potencias, de la fuente de señal (un reproductor de CD Sharp DX-R250) y de los parlantes, nada más. De muy buena dinámica, con bajos poderosos (propio de las QWTL) y limpios.
Pero al escuchar por primera vez este nuevo amplificador JLH realmente me sorprendió la limpieza en los medios y el detalle sutil en los agudos (estos últimos no los noté excesivos, sino en su justa medida, quizás por la conjunción amplificador - parlantes). La separación estereo es inmejorable (debido probablemente a sus dos fuentes de alimentación totalmente separadas). No hay interacción entre canales, prácticamente. El ruido de fondo es extremadamente bajo (llamativo en este tipo de amplificadores ya que poseen bajo rechazo a la alimentación). Cumplen muy bien su rol las dos fuentes de corriente aproximadamente constante en el circuito de baja señal del amplificador. Quizás se podrían mejorar estas fuentes de corriente. También ayuda el multiplicador de capacitancia, ya que si no estuviese los 14100 uF por rama serían insuficientes para sostener un bajo ruido global. Los dos transformadores alejados del resto del amplificador evitan la mayoría de los posibles ruidos inducidos por los mismos.
Comienzo a notar diferencias sutiles en la calidad de las fuentes de señal (probé distintos reproductores de mp3 y distintos reproductores de CD), como que el amplificador entrega lo que se le coloca en su entrada sin enmascaramientos.

Disculpen la improlijidad del armado del prototipo, solo que era más fuerte en mi la necesidad de ponerlo en marcha y verificar lo que en foros se comentaba sobre el particular sonido del clase a pura. Lo que tengo previsto posteriormente es unificar todas las placas sueltas en una única placa donde elimine la existencia de cables innecesarios y la posibilidad de ruidos adicionales producidos por los mismos. Resolver la disposición y forma final de los disipadores junto a una única placa son mi actual preocupación a resolver ya que las condiciones térmicas son muy críticas por la estabilidad del conjunto.
También es mi inquietud resolver la conexión en estrella de los puntos de 0V para minimizar posibles zumbidos y lazos cerrados de tierra.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mejora implementada el 10-03-2010: Se aumenta la capacidad de filtro global de 14100 uF a 28200 uF por rama, totalizando 112800 uF. Se agregan los capacitores de desacoplo de fuente de 100 nF (omitidos por "simplificaciones de armado") y se verifica una muy notable mejora en el ruido de fondo, que ahora pasa a ser indetectable por oido y de muy dificil lectura con instrumental. Sintesis: solo música y se disfruta de los pasajes musicales más sutiles de la música clásica, por ejemplo. La triple red RC del multiplicador junto con el darlington de 3 transistores hacen un filtrado descomunal del riple de fuente global (aprox. -105 db a 18 Hz). Se comprueba la superioridad del multiplicador implementado contra el diseño planteado de sólo dos celdas RC y darlington de 2 transistores (aprox. -85 dB a 15 Hz).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2010)

Woww , Se me hace aguita la boca por escucharlo con grabaciones viejas poco comprimidas    .

Ya que estuviste trabajando con la fuente "a la antigua" , te dejo un diseno de fuente que fué tratado hace un año.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-bajisimo-ripple-high-end-18808/


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gracias por los esquemas. Voy a analizarlos en profundidad para ver cómo trabajan. En principio, acudiendo a vagas ideas en la memoria, parecería que se intenta emular una rectificación polifásica para reducir el tiempo de descarga de los capacitores y reducir así el riple (por la presencia del capacitor serie de entrada al segundo trafo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2010)

Si ,desfasa a uno de los transformadores cerca de 90º.

Recuerdo que era un ampli con dos transformadores , pensè en alimentaciones por separado , pero habìa un GRAN capacitor en la parte de los 220 que primero supuse que sería para suprimir interferencias ... o corregir coseno fi.

Pero no, estaba en serie con uno de los transformadores. Lo supongo de los 60' o 70'

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-bajisimo-ripple-high-end-18808/

Contanos despuès si lo experimentàs 

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 29, 2010)

Técnicamente es valido utilizar este esquema de alimentación siempre y cuando un pormenorizado análisis de costos justifique emplear dos transformadores + un capacitor "importante" + otros circuitos asociados y, físicamente, se pueda resolver adecuadamente la ubicación de los dos trafos dentro del chasis evitando todo tipo de influencias negativas de los mismos sobre los circuitos de señal. Es todo un desafío técnico!!!.

Por lo personal creo que un buen diseño de multiplicador de capacitancias (implementado con elementos muy económicos como capacitores de bajo valor, entre otros...) intercalado entre un filtrado global (de capacidad limitada y por ende no tan costoso, por así decirlo) y el circuito final de amplificación, resuelve excelentemente bien los problemas de filtrado de fuente de un clase A.

Sólo habría que garantizar con el filtrado global que la tensión de rizo global mínima no caiga por debajo de valores que condicionen el funcionamiento del darlington del multiplicador. Ha de garantizarse un valor mínimo de VCE para el darlington tal que sea mayor a VCE de saturación.

Lo interesante del multiplicador es que permite atenuar enormemente una señal que pueda caer dentro del rango audible (100Hz) con elementos más que comunes y económicos. Las pendientes de atenuación pueden ser desde 20, 40 o incluso 60 db/década. Esta última atenuación la implementé exitosamente en mi proyecto.

Se paga lamentablemente con una reducción adicional de eficiencia de alimentación que puede hacer que desde los no más de 20 a 21% originales bajemos a unos 15% o menos aún. (En mi proyecto estoy aún muy por debajo del 15%!).

Recordar que el JLH va perdiendo eficiencia de conversión de alimentación conforme vamos bajando la impedancia de carga del parlante, para una misma potencia requerida. Con cargas de 16 ohmios es más eficiente que con cargas de 4 ohmios (siempre atendiendo a Vrail acordes a cada caso, para una misma potencia).


----------



## Emi77 (Abr 26, 2010)

Si bucas un amplificador Clase A te recomiendo este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-20w-clase-siliconchip-14872/

Es un muy buen amplificador.

Saludos!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 29, 2010)

En cuanto al voltaje de alimentación te comento que depende en parte de la potencia RMS (en clase A) que quieras lograr en la salida, de la impedancia que presenten tus parlantes y de una pequeña caída de voltaje mínima entre colector y emisor que requieren los transistores de salida (MJ15003 ó 2N3055, según elijas) para funcionar dentro de la zona activa y lejos del corte ó saturación.

Según mis cálculos, si la corriente de reposo de salida es gobernada por una fuente de corriente constante (emulada con dos transistores) dispuesta antes de los transistores de salida, hay que sumar aproximadamente unos 4 Voltios a la tensión calculada de la siguiente manera:

Si quiero lograr 10W RMS sobre 8 Ohmios hago:

Raiz cuadrada de (10 W x 8 Ohmios) = 8,944 V

El valor pico de esa tensión es:

8,944 V x raiz de 2 = 12,649 V

A esa tensión sumar 4 V que resultan de las tensiones mínimas que requieren los 2 transistores de la CCS y del transistor de salida superior:

Resulta Vrail mínimo de 12,649 V + 4 V = 16,649 V

Conviene dejar un pequeño márgen adicional, es decir, elegir 17 o 18 V mínimos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2010)

Detallecito: Son +-17V o 34V si hablamos de una fuente simple.


Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 29, 2010)

La corriente de reposo de salida mínima ha de calcularse como sigue:

Para 10 W sobre 8 Ohmios:

12,649 V / 8 Ohmios = 1,581 A

Nuevamente, conviene dejar un pequeño márgen adicional, es decir, ajustar Iq a 1,6 A ó 1,65 A aproximadamente.


----------



## juanma (Abr 29, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/diegomj1973/Buenas, diego, a lo mejor alimentar las etapas de baja señal con una fuente muy bien regulada, te habria posibilitado usar una menor capacidad de filtrado en la entrada, pero de todas maneras, excelente proyecto.

En la pagina estaba el dato de que factor de realimentacion tiene?

Saludos!


----------



## Juan010 (May 7, 2010)

hola!!!
perdon por llegar tarde!!! jeje!!!
Emi77 si todavia no armaste nada te recomiendo que busques un diagrama del 2003, es muy bueno....
yo con uno solito muevo 2 6X9" y dos de 5", todos en paralelo (soy un desastre, esta re mal eso, lo se, pasa que lo hice a los apurones, jeje!!) y anda re bien... 
recomendado!!!!
jaja!!!
nos vems gente!!!!
PD: estoy muy de acuerdo con Cristian B!!! jeje!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 12, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/diegomj1973/Buenas, diego, a lo mejor alimentar las etapas de baja señal con una fuente muy bien regulada, te habria posibilitado usar una menor capacidad de filtrado en la entrada, pero de todas maneras, excelente proyecto.
> 
> En la pagina estaba el dato de que factor de realimentacion tiene?
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias Juanma!

La ganancia en lazo cerrado es aproximadamente el cociente entre (2700 Ohmios y 220 Ohmios) + 1 = 13,273, es decir, alrededor de unos 22.5 dB.

En lazo abierto, no lo he calculado aún. Si lo has echo, agradezco me pases el análisis, si no te resulta inconveniente.


----------



## psychatog (Jun 2, 2010)

Yo me estoy armando el DoZ de ESP. En de la figura 4 (Semi final version)

http://sound.westhost.com/project36.htm

Arme un prototipo en una placa perforada y quedo muy muy bien. Lo probe con una fuente partida tomando la tension desde los extremos, supongo que tendria el doble de ripple no? igualmente se escucha muy bien!
No conforme, arme el multiplicador de capacidad del mismo autor.

http://sound.westhost.com/project15.htm

Este circuito me sorprendio muchisimo  Realmente es un caño como plancha el ripple.
Lo lleve al laburo y lo medi con el osciloscopio. Con una carga de 30ohm y 20v no pude medir ruido. Mientras que en la fuente del circuito (El positivo del capacitor de 4700)  habia un ripple de 1Vpp.
Si bien no es un consumo importante el circuito se comporto muy bien, solo se entibio levemente y cumplio con su deber jejeje!
Todavia no probe el amp con la fuente esta, pero soy muy optimista 
Saludos!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2010)

Necesitaría conocer si alguien dispone de información acerca de las diferencias que pueda haber entre el amplificador DoZ (versión final) y el JLH (versión update usando 2 fuentes de corriente), en cuanto a calidad de sonido, respuesta en frecuencia, fase y slew rate y demás características eléctricas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Necesitaría conocer si alguien dispone de información acerca de las diferencias que pueda haber entre el amplificador DoZ (versión final) y el JLH (versión update usando 2 fuentes de corriente), en cuanto a calidad de sonido, respuesta en frecuencia, fase y slew rate y demás características eléctricas.



Reitero:

Alguien pudo armar el Death of Zen (versión final)?. Y además, disponer de comparativas con el JLH (versión update usando 2 fuentes de corriente).

Alguien armó el amplificador para auriculares de Kevin Gilmore. Es de diseño simétrico y en clase A pura. Acoplado en DC. Pero puede desarrollar cerca de 10 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios!!!, si no mal recuerdo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 7, 2010)

Indagando un poco más sobre el JLH versión update y también en las otras versiones (1969 y 1996), estuve analizando el efecto de la resistencia R9 de 2K2 (en paralelo a la base-emisor del MJ15003, 2N3055 o Q1, según sea el caso) y concluyo que tiene cierta influencia en el apareo de los dos transistores de potencia de salida en cuanto a simetrías se refiere. John Linsley Hood planteaba en algún lugar la influencia en la THD cuando se escogen distintas ganancias en esos transistores (ya sean bajas, altas, simétricas o asimétricas). Ahora bien, se me ocurre, y pido me corrijan si estoy equivocado, que R9 de 2K2 se podría hacer ajustable entre dos rangos (a fijar por cálculos en función de rangos de ganancias esperables para los dos transistores de salida y del transistor splitter ó por pruebas prácticas en laboratorio) de modo de ajustar asimetrías y verificar si así se reducen a un mínimo la THD. No dispongo, lamentablemente, de equipos que me permitan verificar las distorsiones, ya que no me dedico de lleno a la electrónica ni a la reparación. Agradecería alguna respuesta


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2010)

Mejora implementada el 07-08-2010: se agregan los capacitores para aumentar el rechazo de riple de fuente en las dos fuentes de corriente (ccs). En la fuente de corriente de la etapa de entrada se coloca un capacitor de 100 uF en lugar de uno de 47 uF como es sugerido mínimamente. En la fuente de corriente de la etapa del splitter se coloca un capacitor de 1000 uF que resulta después de analizar la función de transferencia de esta ccs mediante simulaciones con el Workbench. Más allá de estos valores verifico que no aportan grandes beneficios adicionales en el rechazo de riple. Sí es cierto, que hay valores mínimos por debajo de los cuales el rechazo no se mejora prácticamente, principalmente en bajas frecuencias. Me resultó bastante fácil agregarlos ya que las resistencias de 10K las tenía implementada con asociación serie / paralelo de cuatro resistencias iguales de 10k. Lo mismo sucedió con la resistencia de 4k7 de la fuente del splitter, que la disponía formada con cuatro de 4k7 en serie / paralelo (por una cuestión de potencias disipadas y su acción en la estabilidad térmica del conjunto).

Un poco de fotos de mis "bichos caseros":
La primera: agregado de capacitores en las dos ccs de cada canal y agregado de 4 capacitores de desacoplo de fuente
La segunda: vista de mi canal derecho, la caja gris oscura fue mi primer QWTL made in casa que me trajeron muchas satisfacciones (con salida de graves hacia arriba!). Suenan muuuuuuy bien. Les faltan realizar terminación externa y el damping interno con un buen material acústico y equipo de seteo confiable. El rango extendido de la izquierda (sobre el MDF sin pintar) está reservado para un proyecto aún pendiente de QWTL omnidireccional que tengo en mente hace tiempo. Los parlantes no son de primera calidad (lamentablemente no cuento con todos los recursos necesarios, sino solo con las ganas de trabajar e implementar nuevas técnicas dentro de mis posibilidades). Los tweeter LEEA 2001 no son de mi total agrado pero los "trabajo" dentro de sus humildes posibilidades y por el momento me satisfacen.
La tercera: idem canal izquierdo acompañado de algún que otro baflecito.
La cuarta: agregado de capacitores de filtrado global. Esas placas eran de un clase A de diseño de Kevin Gilmore o Dynahi (adaptadas por mi que no vieron la luz, aún). No descarto algún día armar el Dynahi.
La quinta: parte de la electrónica usada es un ALESIS M-EQ-230, un mini LG LX-U250A y parte del destripado Audison AC300. No se ve un home LG, también. En total 4 amplificadores manejados por mi soundblaster audigy X-fi.
La sexta: mi viejo Audison AC300 (1991) modificado y destripado. Atento al detalle de fuente: hay 12 grandes electrolíticos, 8 diodos de cierta potencia y conexión en estrella en la bornera de la izquierda.
La séptima: una de las placas de mi Audison AC300 modificadas


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2010)

Estuve analizando la relación entre amplitud máxima y mínima del voltaje de salida del JLH, considerando el offset promedio que normalmente se puede lograr (en torno a los 3 o 4 mV) y verifico que la misma es de alrededor de 70 dB aproximadamente (para 10 WRMS en 8 ohmios), sin tener en cuenta en principio los ruidos propios. He escuchado que en algunos casos obtienen offset de no menos de 50 mV con lo que la relación cae aproximadamente a 48 dB. Esto, evidentemente y entre otras cosas, reduciría el rango dinámico de respuesta. De ser así, ¿cómo se les ocurre mejorarlo, es decir, aumentarlo hasta los 95 o 100 dB manteniendo similar potencia máxima de salida y sin usar servos?.

Agradezco algun aporte.

PD: estoy notando una muy escasa participación del foro en las propuestas e intercambios de opinión. Desde mi humilde posición trato de dar un granito de arena en este tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> De ser así, ¿cómo se les ocurre mejorarlo, es decir, aumentarlo hasta los 95 o 100 dB manteniendo similar potencia máxima de salida y sin usar servos?.



100dB de rango dinámico con 10W de salida son *10 nanowatts* , completamente por debajo del umbral de ruido de los dispositivos electrónicos con los que has armado el amplificador...entonces, para que querés tanto rango dinámico si casi ningún medio digital puede dártelo en forma efectiva?

Tratá de quedarte con 60 o 70-dB, o aumentá la potencia de salida...que en clase A va a ser complicado...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2010)

Entiendo tu postura, probablemente en un entorno normal de audición como en mi casa (sin tratamientos acústicos adecuados) no podamos discernir fácilmente más allá de los 70 - 75 dB, pero, entonces porqué suelo ver especificaciones en muchos amplificadores de rangos que llegan a los 95 dB e incluso he visto unos pocos también que superan bastante el rango de los 100 dB. Por mencionarte un ejemplo: la placa Soundblaster Audigy tiene un SNR de 100dB (siendo que es una placa digamos un tanto mediocre). Para qué lo especifican si no lo vamos a aprovechar del todo, entonces?

Mi planteo apunta a tender a implementar mejoramientos, de ser posible, al diseño del JLH, sin escaparse mucho de la simpleza del diseño original (respetando la concepción inicial de Hood).

Por eso es mi interés y creo el de muchos, de intercambiar experiencias como sucede en muchos foros internacionales sobre el mejoramiento del JLH. Es uno de los amplificadores más tratados en foros y en el que se ha experimentado muchísimo: distintos tipos de diodos rectificadores, distintas configuraciones de filtro de fuente (RC, LC, pi, multiplicadores), reguladores de tensión integrados ó no, bootstrap ó ccs en splitter ó ccs en entrada y splitter, distintos transistores bjt-mosfet, entrada diferencial ó no, con capacitor de acople de salida ó sin el, etc. Es un diseño atractivo por su simpleza y que perduró nada menos que 41 años en esta electrónica muy cambiante donde todo ahora es montaje superficial y altamente integrado!!!.

Igualmente, gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Entiendo tu postura, probablemente en un entorno normal de audición como en mi casa (sin tratamientos acústicos adecuados) no podamos discernir fácilmente más allá de los 70 - 75 dB, pero, entonces porqué suelo ver especificaciones en muchos amplificadores de rangos que llegan a los 95 dB e incluso he visto unos pocos también que superan bastante el rango de los 100 dB. Por mencionarte un ejemplo: la placa Soundblaster Audigy tiene un SNR de 100dB (siendo que es una placa digamos un tanto mediocre). Para qué lo especifican si no lo vamos a aprovechar del todo, entonces?


Entonces tenés un error conceptual: la relación señal-ruido no es lo mismo que el rango dinámico, aun cuando algunos lo hacen aparecer así 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mi planteo apunta a tender *a implementar mejoramientos*, de ser posible, al diseño del JLH, *sin escaparse mucho de la simpleza del diseño original* (respetando la concepción inicial de Hood).


Y ambas cosas no necesarimente pueden ir de la mano


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2010)

En que casos, para aclarar? Podrías dar un ejemplo, si no te molesta?

Conozco la diferencia entre SNR y rango dinámico, pero muchas veces el rango dinámico disponible en la etapa no está muy por debajo del SNR de la misma (de estar todo bien planteado y racional) y se suele tomar a este último como valor de referencia aproximada. Después que yo aproveche todo el rango disponible o no es otro problema y dependerá de un montón de factores adicionales.

Ya que mencionaste el umbral ruido de los componentes o dispositivos que usé en el diseño, tenés un cálculo hecho del umbral de ruido del JLH?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En que casos, para aclarar? Podrías dar un ejemplo, si no te molesta?


Ejemplo de que?  No me molesta nada, pero no se a que te referís... 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Conozco la diferencia entre SNR y rango dinámico, pero muchas veces el rango dinámico disponible en la etapa no está muy por debajo del SNR de la misma (de estar todo bien planteado y racional) y se suele tomar a este último como valor de referencia aproximada. Después que yo aproveche todo el rango disponible o no es otro problema y dependerá de un montón de factores adicionales.


La diferencia es que el rango dinámico es una propiedad de las señales y la relación señal-ruido es una propiedad de los dispositivos...el amplificador en este caso. Claro que están "relacionadas", pero en el sentido de que el rango dinámico de la señal que pasa por un amplificador no puede ser mayor que la relación señal-ruido de este. Por esto se suelen tomar como equivalentes, pero son cosas diferentes 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ya que mencionaste el umbral ruido de los componentes o dispositivos que usé en el diseño, tenés un cálculo hecho del umbral de ruido del JLH?


No específicamente del JLH, sino del DoZ que tienen bastantes similitudes en varios puntos. Tengo que buscarlo por que fué un trabajo de unos chicos para aprender a calcular el ruido en la etapas de un amplificador, pero si lo encuentro, lo subo para que tengas la referencia.
De todas formas, solo hay que concentrarse en la etapa de entrada que es la que define el nivel de ruido y tener en cuenta los transistores que uses y el punto de polarización de cada uno de ellos.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola Diego, acà se hablò de el tema RD y SNR :
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/326397/ _

Sds.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 11, 2010)

OK. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos.

Ni bien dispongas del trabajo de ruido del DoZ te pido que lo subas para compartirlo y analizar si hay alguna posibilidad de mejorar bastante al JLH.

Gracias


----------



## xavirom (Ago 11, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> el otro dia me hicieron escuchar un technic clase a lo habrimos y tenia un integrado de salida no transistores, alguien tiene idea que integrado existe de 60 w minimo para clase a ?


 

Medio tarde pero recién lo veo, los amplificadores Technics, JVC y otros de los años 80/90 no eran clase A pura, si no que estaban rebautizados como Nueva Clase A en el caso de Technics y Super A en el caso de JVC, y si no me equivoco, lo que hacen es modificar la polarización en forma dinámica o algo por el estilo que hace que en reposo la corriente de plarización es baja como una etapa AB convencional.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2010)

Después de construir el JLH con mucho éxito, me dispuse ir más allá e intentar diseñar mi propio circuito de un amplificador clase A. Pues bien, les comento que pude concretar mi objetivo y romper con la estadística de que “las segundas versiones nunca fueron buenas”. Debo admitir con mucho orgullo y humildemente que esta segunda “creatura” ha superado y mucho al JLH (que aún tiene su merecido lugar entre mis amplificadores preferidos) en varios aspectos:

1- Dispone de UN SOLO elemento activo entre entrada y salida (a diferencia del JLH que tiene tres). Esto implica menor deformación acumulada en la señal por las alinealidades propias de los elementos activos, mayor ancho de banda, mayor SNR, caminos de señal más cortos (menor inductancia, capacitancia y resistencia parásitas), más rápida respuesta, etc.
2- Clase A. Distorsión de cruce eliminada, entre otras cosas.
3- MOSFET: más estable térmicamente hablando que el BJT. Mayor ancho de banda que el BJT. Mayor área de operación segura que el BJT. Menor requerimiento energético de los circuitos excitadores que los BJT (implica mejorar la eficiencia global del sistema). La transconductancia del MOSFET aumenta con la corriente, comportándose mejor frente a las distorsiones. Menor distorsión armónica total que el BJT, mejor composición armónica de la distorsión (las armónicas decaen fuertemente más allá de la tercera). No tienen limitación por segunda ruptura a diferencia de los BJT (esto hace de los MOSFET más confiables en el manejo de altas potencias con cargas con componentes reactivos).
4- Sin realimentación.
5- Alimentación del amplificador con tensión estabilizada y regulada. Implica una mejora adicional de la distorsión (principalmente en el extremo superior del ancho de banda).
6- Conexión en estrella del punto de OV.
7- Utilización de transformadores con un único devanado secundario (elimina el ripple adicional causado por las diferencias de voltaje en secundarios con punto medio). Ejemplo: si un trafo dispone de un secundario 12-0-12V teóricos y en realidad es de 12-0-13V. Entonces, en el ejemplo, se genera un escalón de voltaje de 1,414V (por cada voltio de diferencia y que puede ser más frecuente de lo que uno espera!!!) siempre considerando “apareados” los cuatro diodos del puente. Hay que considerar que los diodos del puente pueden generar pequeños escalones (del orden de mV y mucho menores a la diferencia debida a tolerancias de los voltajes de devanados secundarios).
8- Utilización de puentes rectificadores apareados (tipo MESA), para reducir lo expuesto en el punto anterior.
9- Salida de acople directo, sin uso de capacitares. Menor distorsión y mejor respuesta en graves.
10- Utilización de carga activa para mejorar aún más la linealidad.

Con lo expuesto les muestro las fotos y les comento algunos pormenores.

Los disipadores tienen una RDA de aproximadamente 1,55 grados / vatio (ZD-8 de 15 cm de largo). Con estos disipadores tarda unos 10 a 15 minutos máximo en estabilizar su offset de salida en torno a 1 a 1,5 mV. Se dispuso 2 trimpots de ajuste fino y grueso. El offset en frio (recién después de conectarlo) no supera los 50 mV, para luego reducirse a 1 o 1,5 mV máximo. Ver foto.

Los transformadores son de los que se usan en lámparas dicroicas, para nada especiales, pero toleran un funcionamiento continuo que resulta perfecto para un clase A!!!. Están proyectados para presentar poca pérdida a su plena potencia (lo cual me resulta muy ventajoso!!!), y alta perdida en vacío que en un clase A no resulta para nada trascendente!!!.

Está preparado para desarrollar por cada canal hasta cerca de 2W en 16 ohmios, 1W en 8 ohmios, 0,75W en 6 ohmios y 0,5W en 4 ohmios.

Su respuesta en frecuencia es formidable.

Su rango medio y agudo es muy detallado y cristalino y la reproducción de los pianos es sorprendente.

En agudos es muchísimo más realista que el JLH, La cadencia del sonido de los platillos está muy bien lograda.

Su sonido no refleja ser para nada “arenoso” o “sucio” como yo lo llamo.

Cuando está encendido no emite en absoluto ronquido o soplido alguno por los parlantes y menos aún por los tweeter. Cuesta creer que esté funcionando a no ser que uno toque los disipadores y sienta el rigor del calor que tampoco resulta muy intenso (por debajo de 49 grados con temperatura ambiente de 25 grados). 

Su sensibilidad de entrada es su punto un tanto débil (dependiendo desde donde se lo mire) ya que se requieren aproximadamente 2,12V para desarrollar por ejemplo 0,75W en 6 ohmios. Es el voltaje típico de salida de los reproductores de CD que suele ser de 2V máximos, con lo que se conseguirían potencias del orden de 0,67W sobre 6 ohmios.

Recomiendo y autorizo plenamente su realización como así también acepto sugerencias y correcciones para implementar y mejorar mi diseño de base.

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola Diego.

Lo que tenés ahí no es un amplificador de potencia, sino uno de corriente. El MOSFET recibe una señal por el gate y así como la recibe la reproduce en el Source. No amplifica más que la corriente, es un seguidor.
Le faltaría una etapa previa que amplificara la tensión de que entra o vas a ser esclavo de etapas previas de amplificación pra poder atacar tu diseño con una onda lo suficientemente grande.

Con respecto a los reguladores, fijate que tenés un 7808 y un 7908. Eso te limita la corriente máxima a 1A y no le pidas más que eso. Máxima potencia de salida entonces: 8W de pico (sobre la carga que sea).


En fin, agregale una etapa de amplificación de tensión, te recomiendo que cambies los dos presets multivuelta en serie por uno solo o (mejor aún) una resistencia fija una vez que hayas medido qué valor debe tener y agregale un capacitor de desacople a la salida, o le estás tirando continua al parlante y eso no les hace nada bien a las bobinas.
Y el 317 puede sacarse y reemplazarse por una resistencia nomás (menos complicación y menos precio )

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> 
> Lo que tenés ahí no es un amplificador de potencia, sino uno de corriente. El MOSFET recibe una señal por el gate y así como la recibe la reproduce en el Source. No amplifica más que la corriente, es un seguidor.
> Le faltaría una etapa previa que amplificara la tensión de que entra o vas a ser esclavo de etapas previas de amplificación pra poder atacar tu diseño con una onda lo suficientemente grande.
> ...



Cacho:

En cuanto a titular de amplificador de potencia a un "power follower" como se lo conoce al diagrama por mi diseñado reconozco me expresé mal. Entiendo la diferencia, simplemente por el apuro de la redacción lo titulé mal.

En cuanto a la necesidad de previos: te comento que lo uso con un reproductor de CD Sharp (el de la foto) y el volumen que logro es más que suficiente para un entorno de audición como el living de una casa normal (16 metros cuadrados). Es más, la prueba la hice con los bafles de la foto que son de 6 ohmios nominales y la potencia de salida estaba por debajo de 0,7 vatios por canal y después de un rato hasta te diría que me es necesario descansar los oídos.
La intensíón personal no es usar previo de ningún tipo, que agregue deformación alguna, sino lograr un mínimo y suficiente nivel de escucha "cercano".

Lo de los reguladores es cierto que limitan hasta 1A de corriente máxima de salida (8W de pico) aunque no he calculado si con el disipador que dispongo lo puedo lograr. Ya trabajan bastante calientes para mi necesidad. Quizás con disipadores más grandes se pueda, aunque no lo comprobé aún.

No comprendo bien porqué me sugerís lo del capacitor de salida si el voltaje de salida oscila en frío de 50 mV aprox. hasta 1,5 mV máximo en caliente. Es más no escucho el famoso "plop" al encender el sistema, solo un muy pequeño transitorio de conexión que no parece dañino.

En cuanto al LM317T te comento que es para lograr más linealidad en el funcionamiento del mosfet y de hecho las simulaciones así lo demuestran. Notaba algo de asimetrías usando solo una resistencia de 15 ohmios aproximadamente como Rs.

Me podés explicar lo de los presets?. No comprendo la diferencia entre usar solo uno y no dos de ellos. He decidido colocar dos solo por facilidad de ajuste, ya que con el de 200 ohmios logro 5 veces más sensibilidad de ajuste que con el de 1000 ohmios. Además como la ganancia en tensión del sistema es de 0 dB (para ser precisos es un poquito por debajo de 0 dB) y si bien los presets podrían influir en la señal por estar de alguna forma en el camino de la misma, la incidencia de los mismos se me ocurre es insignificante.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En cuanto a titular de amplificador de potencia a un "power follower"...


Ok. No hay problema con eso.
Sólo te aclaraba que lo que tenías (tenés) ahí es un ampli de corriente, seguidor de emisor (source en este caso) y no uno de potencia.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> La intensíón personal no es usar previo de ningún tipo, que agregue deformación alguna, sino lograr un mínimo y suficiente nivel de escucha "cercano".


Aaaaahora nos entendemos... Con poca/muy poca potencia te alcanza, entonces. 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> No comprendo bien porqué me sugerís lo del capacitor de salida si el voltaje de salida oscila en frío de 50 mV aprox. hasta 1,5 mV máximo en caliente. Es más no escucho el famoso "plop" al encender el sistema, solo un muy pequeño transitorio de conexión que no parece dañino.


Usalo así si es que así te convence. Lo que digo yo es que vas a tener en vacío una cierta tensión de continua (aproximémosla con Vg, que no importa el valor exacto para entender mi planteo). Vg será un poco más que 0V en el mejor de los casos (el divisor es de 1k8 y 1k53), digamos que es 1V.
Esa tensión la vas a lograr haciendo circular corriente por el MOSFET y el 317 va a "atajar" una parte, que será la que suba la tensión. Ponés un parlante ahí y tenés de golpe una resistencia que va a pedir corriente para mandarla a tierra o suministrarla si es que la tensión en el emisor es más baja que 0V.

Sé (por lo que dijiste) que lo regulaste cerca de 0V con lo que la corriente será baja, (casi) despreciable, pero frente a cualquier eventualidad cocinás el parlante. Un condensador ahí te evita los dramas estos al bloquear la continua y sólo dejar pasar la señal de audio.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> En cuanto al LM317T te comento...


Ok, dejalo como mejor te parezca. Yo no lo usaría y no puedo oponerme a tu decisión. SI te gusta más así, adelante.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me podés explicar lo de los presets?. No comprendo la diferencia entre usar solo uno y no dos de ellos. He decidido colocar dos solo por facilidad de ajuste, ya que con el de 200 ohmios logro 5 veces más sensibilidad de ajuste que con el de 1000 ohmios. Además como la ganancia en tensión del sistema es de 0 dB (para ser precisos es un poquito por debajo de 0 dB) y si bien los presets podrían influir en la señal por estar de alguna forma en el camino de la misma, la incidencia de los mismos se me ocurre es insignificante.


Es que los presets no están en el camino de la señal, están en la polarización del MOSFET.
En el camino de la señal sólo están C21, C22 y R4.

Poner dos potes de 25 vueltas en serie, uno de 1k y el otro de 200r es algo excesivo. En general se usa esa configuración cuando se tienen presets comunes o con valores mucho más diferentes (por ejemplo, 1k y 10r). Lográs un ajuste muy fino en algo que no lo requiere, a un costo innecesario. Apuesto a que con una resistencia de 820r (y hasta con 560r) y el preset de 1k lográs los mismos resultados en menos espacio y con menos componentes, y menos componentes significa menos cosas que puedan fallar.


Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2010)

La red de polarización del mosfet o divisor potenciométrico se planteó a partir de una solución de compromiso entre una división "floja" o de muy baja corriente y mínima deriva térmica por autocalentamiento de los componentes del divisor y una división "fuerte" o de alta corriente y cuya deriva térmica puede tener incidencia muy negativa en la polarización. Se eligió sobredimensionar los componentes del divisor en cuanto a capacidad de potencia se refiere para que respondan de una forma más estable (térmicamente hablando) frente a autocalentamientos debidos a la corriente que los circula.

La impedancia de entrada se definió en el orden de los 200 Kohmios, elegido principalmente debido a la característica de respuesta en frecuencia que presenta mi reproductor de CD con impedancias de carga bajas (menores a 10 Kohmios). Con 10 Kohmios el reproductor empieza a truncar un poco la parte inferior de la banda.

La respuesta en baja del amplificador de corriente está en torno a 1,6 Hz a - 0,48 dB aprox. (esto se ha verificado bien en la práctica).
En alta, depende entre otras cosas de la capacidad de entrada del mosfet y de la resistencia de entrada al gate que en mi caso elegí de 100 ohmios. Debido a que la capacidad de entrada del IRF840 está en el orden de 1600 pF, la resistencia de entrada al gate conviene que no supere los 560 ohmios ya que se reduce demasiado la frecuencia de corte superior. De disponer otros mosfet verificar estos valores de capacidad de entrada que a veces condicionan el diseño.
La respuesta en alta del amplificador de corriente está en torno a 160 KHz (con 560 ohmios) a - 0,87 dB. (resultado de simulación por no disponer de medios de verificación práctica)
En la práctica intuyo que la respuesta en alta puede darse en similares límites de frecuencia pero con atenuación algo mayores de 3 o 4 dB, quizá. Habrá que verificar.

La ganancia en la banda pasante es de - 0,44 dB aprox. (verificado).

Me faltan verificar los indices de distorsión, ya que no poseo los medios prácticos.


----------



## juanma (Oct 9, 2010)

Buenas Diego, excelente laburo el de probar y ensayar.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> En alta, depende entre otras cosas de la capacidad de entrada del mosfet y de la resistencia de entrada al gate que en mi caso elegí de 100 ohmios. Debido a que la capacidad de entrada del IRF840 está en el orden de 1600 pF, la resistencia de entrada al gate conviene que no supere los 560 ohmios ya que se reduce demasiado la frecuencia de corte superior.


No has pensado en utilizar el modo cascode?
En muchos amplificadores con dispositivos de entrada MOSFET/FET se utiliza esta tecnica.
Erno Borbely muestra en uno de sus articulos como se reduce la capacidad de entrada. Tiene varios documentos interesantes.
http://www.borbelyaudio.com/special_articles.asp




diegomj1973 dijo:


> La _ganancia_ en la banda pasante es de - 0,44 dB aprox. (verificado).


Atenuación 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me faltan verificar los indices de distorsión, ya que no poseo los medios prácticos.


Me encuentro, al igual que vos, ensayando (en mis pocos tiempos libres) un amplificador sin realimentación. Al no disponer de un analizador de espectro, pero si de un osciloscopio, habia pensado en utilizar Notch Filter
http://sound.westhost.com/project52.htm
Es decir, armar un par de modulos sintonizados a frecuencias fijas (100Hz, 1Khz y 20kHz por ejemplo) y tener un estimativo de THD, para ver como varia ante cambios que realice.

El ampli que estoy ensayando es uno simetrico, sin realimentacion global, clase AB (por el momento clase A esta descartado), fuente regulada para las etapas de entrada y amplificación de voltaje, y seguro la haga regulada para la parte de potencia. Tambien incluye servo de DC.

No usas un soft start en tu fuente?
En el rectificador podes usar capacitores en paralelo a los diodos, atenuando los cortes abruptos entre conduccion y no conduccion, con la consecuente reduccion de armonicos.
Mas efectivo que muchos capacitores en paralelo es colocar redes RC, mira sino cualquiera de las fuentes propuestas por Pass. Calculas la frecuencia de corte menor a 1Hz, por ejemplo. Otra cosa mas, la relación costo/beneficio de un multiplier me parece muy buena, yo la utilizo por ejemplo.

En cuanto termine este amplificador, es obligado que pruebe algo single ended.
Tambien podes hecharle una mirada a diseños japoneses, he visto varios diseños por demas interesantes.

De momento estoy luchando por hacer que el PCB del ampli entre en una placa de 7x10cm.
Te adjunto unas imagenes de la fuente, que espero estar armando esta semana.

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Buenas Diego, excelente laburo el de probar y ensayar.
> 
> No has pensado en utilizar el modo cascode?
> En muchos amplificadores con dispositivos de entrada MOSFET/FET se utiliza esta tecnica.
> ...



Hola Juanma!:

Gracias.

Voy a mirar en profundidad lo de modo cascode.

Si, de hecho es atenuación o ganancia negativa por así llamarlo.

No uso soft start en mi segunda fuente (del segundo ampli de corriente). Si bien en el JLH diseñé y utilicé con mucho éxito un multiplicador de capacitancias de tres etapas RC que actúan como un arranque suave y que cortaban bastante por debajo de 1 Hz (0,02 Hz aprox. por cada celda). Esa primer fuente demora bastante más de 40 segundos en entregar toda su tensión.

Me gustaría implementar el multiplicador en este último ampli, aunque los resultados con el banco de capacitores actual y los reguladores han sido muy satisfactorios (principalmente en en la incidencia en alta frecuencia del ampli). Sólo lo haría por el lado del arranque suave, no por lo del bajo ripple del multiplicador, ya que no quiero servos de DC de ningún tipo (los considero intrusivos con la señal). Habría que analizar que el arranque suave sea parejo en ambas fuentes (cosa que no es fácil y predecible con las tolerancias propias). Quizá implemente el multiplicador estabilizando su tensión de salida con una fuente de corriente constante y un juego de resistencias en la base del primer transistor del darlington. Habría que analizar como queda la respuesta del arranque suave con la inclusión de esta estabilización.

Voy a analizar lo de los capacitores en paralelo con cada diodo del puente. Qué valores prácticos se suelen incluir en estos puentes?. Hay alguna bibliografía que pueda consultar para calcularlos?. Te refieres a los armónicos producto de la rectificación, verdad?.

También he visto implementados capacitores (a modo de supresores de picos) en el primario y secundario de los trafos. Qué cálculo merecen?.

Muy buena y de caracter profesional parece tu placa. Es evidente lo bien lograda la conexión en estrella del punto 0V. Felicitaciones!

Saludos y gracias una vez más.

Aclaración: cuando me refiero a arranque suave no considero solamente los crecimientos de voltajes de fuentes en forma lineal (sino que creo deben incluirse otras formas de variación como las exponenciales u otras).

Aclaración: cuando me refiero a arranque suave no me circunscribo solamente a respuestas lineales de crecimiento de voltaje de fuente, por ejemplo. Creo merecen inclusión las variaciones exponenciales u otras formas, como la curva de respuesta de carga propia de un condensador.


----------



## juanma (Oct 10, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Voy a mirar en profundidad lo de modo cascode.


En tu caso vendria bien, ya que reduce la capacidad de entrada, ademas de aumentar el ancho de banda. 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esa primer fuente demora bastante más de 40 segundos en entregar toda su tensión.


Un pequeño gran numero!


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me gustaría implementar el multiplicador en este último ampli, aunque los resultados con el banco de capacitores actual y los reguladores han sido muy satisfactorios


La fuente es para consumos bajos de corriente, no para etapas de potencia. Y es regulable en tensión. Espero tener algunas imagenes pronto.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Voy a analizar lo de los capacitores en paralelo con cada diodo del puente. Qué valores prácticos se suelen incluir en estos puentes?


Analizalo con algun simulador y evalualo. Fijate en el espectro de salida del puente.
No permite el corte abrupto de los diodos del rectificador, todo corte abrupto de una señal esta formado por muchos armonicos, mientras que en algo mas suave, el espectro es mas limpio, el caso mas claro es una señal senoidal, de una sola frecuencia.

Un valor tipico, 100nF. Buscalo como capacitores snubbers. Muchos amplificadores lo usan.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay alguna bibliografía que pueda consultar para calcularlos?. Te refieres a los armónicos producto de la rectificación, verdad?.


Mmm no recuerdo ahora, pero podrias ver en el Rashid, un libro de electronica de potencia, pero en cualquier web los mencionan. Mira los diseños de fuentes de AMB o en PCPAudio, calculo que Elliot debe tener algo tambien.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> También he visto implementados capacitores (a modo de supresores de picos) en el primario y secundario de los trafos. Qué cálculo merecen?.


Siendo sincero, no se. Habria que buscarlo. El valor "comodin" creo que es 100nF.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy buena y de caracter profesional parece tu placa. Es evidente lo bien lograda la conexión en estrella del punto 0V. Felicitaciones!
> Gracias! El PCB del ampli tiene un arreglo "poco comun", de manera de que las pistas de señal sean lo mas cortas posibles, la voy a subir cuando la termine
> 
> Saludos y nos comentas como te fue.
> ...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2010)

Las fuentes de sonido que estoy usando son: un reproductor de CD Sharp 3 beam laser pickup system de 1991, la placa de sonido de la PC que es una Audigy softmodeada a X-Fi con controladores ASIO (no uso los controladores originales porque con estos puedo sacarle más provecho a sus prestaciones en cuanto a calidad, latencia, etc., lo recomiendo mucho). Al reproductor de CD le metí mano a la fuente de alimentación (pero nada especial las mejoras, sólo sutiles).

En cuanto a parlantes, si bien hay muchos tipos para decidirse, ni bien pueda disponer de $$$, la intención es apuntar a parlantes de rango extendido tipo coaxiales en lo posible con respuesta en frecuencia bastante balanceada (no triaxiales ni cosas muy extrañas y dudosas) y de un tamaño relativamente acotado (entre 6 a 8 pulgadas máximo) para mantener entre otras cosas la coherencia de fase, ya que no apunto a sistemas multivías porque resulta muy tedioso y complicado aparear adecuadamente "todo el sistema" y evitar la inclusión de filtros y demás yerbas que a mi criterio no hacen otra cosa que complicar y degradar quizá la respuesta aún peor que la de un único parlante que no disponga de la mejor curva. Por lo poco que he podido probar, me convence mucho más la respuesta y la coherencia de fase de un único parlante RE que un sistema multivía.

Lo único que dispongo para pruebas son dos AUDIFIEL 8HF (mediopelo o pelo del todo!!!), pero bueh que le vamos a hacer, tengo hasta ahí como diría mi amigo CAPUSOTO.

La intención es armar unas QWTL con ellos con el agregado de unos difusores cónicos o de perfil parabólico, exponencial o cuadrático (eso lo tengo que estudiar bien y definir) de modo que la emisión intente ser omnidireccional (en el espacio completo) a diferencia de los clásicos bafles (que suelen ser en medio espacio) para emular lo más próximo a una ejecución en vivo la emisión en el espacio de ciertos instrumentos que por naturaleza son de emisión omnidireccional.

Por los cables, sólo armé unos trensados para la conexión de los parlantes al ampli de modo de reducir inductancias parásitas. No hice mediciones ni variantes para verificar mejoras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La intención es armar unas QWTL con ellos con el agregado de unos difusores cónicos o de perfil parabólico, exponencial o cuadrático (eso lo tengo que estudiar bien y definir) de modo que la emisión intente ser omnidireccional (en el espacio completo) a diferencia de los clásicos bafles (que suelen ser en medio espacio) para emular lo más próximo a una ejecución en vivo la emisión en el espacio de ciertos instrumentos que por naturaleza son de emisión omnidireccional.


Tu idea de usar parlantes RE es buena, pero lo que NO es buena idea es intentar obviar el filtrado y las correcciones para buscar radiación omnidireccional....sobre lo cual tenés una confusión importante: la radiación omnidireccional solo depende del rango de frecuencias reproducido por el parlante, así que un único RE de 6" u 8" no te va a permitir el efecto omnidireccional sino hasta 2-kHz o 1.5-kHz con la adición de un poco más si tiene el cono radiador de HF, pero ahora con difracción.
Por otra parte, la QWTL es una idea bastante interesante pero complicada de ajustar para que responda correctamente y se elimine el efecto "peine" a frecuencias multiplos de la usada para el cálculo....y esto te va a perjudicar los agudos MUCHISIMO más que la supuesta degradación de un A.O.
Sos libre de hacer lo que quieras,pero me parece que estás persiguiendo demasiado con el "minimalismo" para evitar problemas que todavía no has tenido y que no sabés si vas a tener.

Como recomendación, te sugiero que estudies el sitio de S. Linkwitz (www.linkwitzlab.com) donde aparte de ver diseños de baffles que logran específicamente el efecto que vos buscás, vas a encontrar mucha información muy útil.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tu idea de usar parlantes RE es buena, pero lo que NO es buena idea es intentar obviar el filtrado y las correcciones para buscar radiación omnidireccional....sobre lo cual tenés una confusión importante: la radiación omnidireccional solo depende del rango de frecuencias reproducido por el parlante, así que un único RE de 6" u 8" no te va a permitir el efecto omnidireccional sino hasta 2-kHz o 1.5-kHz con la adición de un poco más si tiene el cono radiador de HF, pero ahora con difracción.
> Por otra parte, la QWTL es una idea bastante interesante pero complicada de ajustar para que responda correctamente y se elimine el efecto "peine" a frecuencias multiplos de la usada para el cálculo....y esto te va a perjudicar los agudos MUCHISIMO más que la supuesta degradación de un A.O.
> Sos libre de hacer lo que quieras,pero me parece que estás persiguiendo demasiado con el "minimalismo" para evitar problemas que todavía no has tenido y que no sabés si vas a tener.
> 
> Como recomendación, te sugiero que estudies el sitio de S. Linkwitz (www.linkwitzlab.com) donde aparte de ver diseños de baffles que logran específicamente el efecto que vos buscás, vas a encontrar mucha información muy útil.



En principio, sería interesante que me preguntaras primero cómo es que intentaría lograr la emisión omnidireccional antes de abrir juicio previo sin conocer los detalles. La forma del lóbulo de radiación de un parlante así como la agudeza de su directividad se van modificando conforme vayamos modificando la frecuencia a reproducir en el mismo. En eso creo no debe haber dudas. El parlante puede emitir en espacio completo ó medio espacio conforme la frecuencia, de ahí que se precise correciones y sobre la que nunca me opuse (ver bafle-step). 

De todos modos, no quiero ni debo discutir de cómo los voy a implementar ya que no es el post para tratarlo (recordá que estamos en amplificador clase A 10W). Sólo lo traje a mención por una consulta de Juanma. Es más, hay montones de empresas que logran sus sistemas omnidireccionales de formas que probablemente te cueste imaginar.

En cuanto a los filtros divisores de frecuencia tengo mis reservas (por eso defiendo lo del único rango extendido que tampoco resulta lo más ideal, pero considero es el mal menor).

Ahora bien, he leído bastante sobre las líneas de transmisión acústica sobre las que necesariamente Martin J. King ha desarrollado bastante y en cuyo sitio hay suficiente info y utilización de herramientas de cálculo (math) para realizar los ajustes necesarios para llegar a una situación de compromiso (nunca modelo exacto) teniendo como parámetros de interés entre otros: los T-S del parlante, la viscosidad del medio en la línea, el ensanchamiento o estrechamiento del ducto en relación a la sección efectiva del reproductor, el offset de posicionamiento del parlante respecto al extremo de la línea para "corregir" los picos o depreciones en la respuesta, la correción de extremo, etc. etc. No he dicho que es tarea fácil pero no irrealizable.

Tengo construidas dos líneas de simple plegadura y straight y con buen resultado aunque no concluidas del todo aún.

Sugerencia sana: no hay que ponerse en juez de nadie. Sólo aprender a escuchar y respetarnos.

Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 11, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En principio, sería interesante que me preguntaras primero cómo es que intentaría lograr la emisión omnidireccional antes de abrir juicio previo sin conocer los detalles. La forma del lóbulo de radiación de un parlante así como la agudeza de su directividad se van modificando conforme vayamos modificando la frecuencia a reproducir en el mismo. En eso creo no debe haber dudas. El parlante puede emitir en espacio completo ó medio espacio conforme la frecuencia, de ahí que se precise correciones y sobre la que nunca me opuse (ver bafle-step).
> 
> De todos modos, no quiero ni debo discutir de cómo los voy a implementar ya que no es el post para tratarlo (recordá que estamos en amplificador clase A 10W). Sólo lo traje a mención por una consulta de Juanma. Es más, hay montones de empresas que logran sus sistemas omnidireccionales de formas que probablemente te cueste imaginar.
> 
> ...



Para que no nos confundamos: La pérdida de difracción de la caja es una función de la longitud de onda y su relación con las dimensiones de la misma y si bien la dimensión del parlante (las pulgadas) puede darnos una idea (como vos arrojaste) este dato por si solo no es concluyente sin tener en cuenta que el parlante va generalmente dentro de una caja, que es la que define finalmente esta pérdida. Lo que sucede es que generalmente una de las dimensiones de la caja (su ancho especificamente) suele ser próximo a la dimensión de diámetro del parlante, de ahí que se tome las pulgadas del parlante como indicativas, pero convengamos que es siempre la dimensión de la caja la definitoria. Ver distintas geometrías de cajas y su respuesta.

También podemos tratar en otros post lo de lentes acústicas y demás...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es más, hay montones de empresas que logran sus sistemas omnidireccionales de formas que probablemente te cueste imaginar.


Sí? Me gustaría ver el análisis electroacústico hecho por esas empresas...
La propaganda y el marketing no van conmigo, así que si no hay una prueba matemática de que la radiación es omnidireccional y no _multidireccional_...no lo creo 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sugerencia sana: no hay que ponerse en juez de nadie. Sólo aprender a escuchar y respetarnos.


Para que te quede claro:


No soy juez de nadie, ni sé de donde sacás esa suposición.
Aprendí a escuchar hace mucho tiempo, y lo que he escrito lo he puesto en base a *tus* observaciones del post anterior.
En ningún momento te he faltado el respeto, así que eso de "respetarnos" está completamente demás.
Aclarado esto, te repito, tal como te lo dije antes: Sos libre de hacer lo que se te antoje (supongo que leíste eso antes) pero deberías analizar en detalle todas esas obras de ciencia esotérica que mencionás y tratar de conseguir una ecuación o simulación al menos que pruebe que lo propuesto es cierto y no una "poción mágica curalotodo".


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 11, 2010)

En principio, no mencioné en ninguna parte de este post ninguna "ciencia esotérica" o nada que se le parezca. Eso tampoco va conmigo. Soy de formación puramente técnica y debo demostrar lo que me dicen para creerlo (es por eso que desde hace varios años investigo, calculo, armo y procuro discernir desde mi base de conocimiento lo que creo bueno de lo que creo malo.
La propaganda y el marketing tampoco van conmigo. No me dejo engañar fácilmente.

He visto que si bien es bueno intercambiar opiniones para que se de un proceso constructivo evolutivo, también es útil aprender a aceptar exposiciones de otros y no creerse que uno tiene "la verdad absoluta". Hay que aprender a ser humildes y menos soberbios, y esto no es dirigido a nadie en particular.

En cuanto al respeto yo no digo que me la hayas faltado, sino que cada uno tiene su formación y esa misma ha requerido esfuerzo y paciencia (no solo propias) y con ignorar la capacidad de la gente es como faltar el respeto. Hay formas adecuadas de "corregir" a la gente, si es que esta está realmente equivocada o uno cree erróneamente que lo puede estar según nuestros propios parámetros (que pueden ser o no correctos).

No quiero confrontar contigo ni mucho menos, sino que todo este proceso sea como dije constructivo para todos.

La empresa SONY con su sistema Sountina es un claro ejemplo de innovación. No creo en lo personal que SONY (como empresa de trayectoria aún con aciertos y errores si hay que admitirlos) haya intentado engañar la buena intención de la gente que consume sus productos ni mucho menos lanzar al mercado un producto que pueda ser dilapidado técnicamente hablando por las competencias que no perdonan.

La empresa MBL (alemania) dispone de sistemas de radiación omnidireccional (un raro concepto de parlante similar a una pelota de rugby) y es muy respetada en encuentros internacionales.

No creo que los técnicos e ingenieros de carrera involucrados en estos serios proyectos la estén pifiando ni no estén engañando. Particularmente SONY ha sido partícipe de muchos avances tecnológicos que seguramente vos y yo estamos utilizando a diario y no por eso dejan de ser útiles y menos confiables.

Gracias y continuemos con este post


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No quiero confrontar contigo ni mucho menos, sino que todo este proceso sea como dije constructivo para todos.


OK.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La empresa SONY con su sistema Sountina es un claro ejemplo de innovación. No creo en lo personal que SONY (como empresa de trayectoria aún con aciertos y errores si hay que admitirlos) haya intentado engañar la buena intención de la gente que consume sus productos ni mucho menos lanzar al mercado un producto que pueda ser dilapidado técnicamente hablando por las competencias que no perdonan.
> 
> La empresa MBL (alemania) dispone de sistemas de radiación omnidireccional (un raro concepto de parlante similar a una pelota de rugby) y es muy respetada en encuentros internacionales.


Si, claro, pero ninguno de ellos es un "parlante convencional" tal como estábamos hablando, y ninguno de ellos es "simple" y minimalista:


El producto de SONY tuvo bastante promoción en una época y usa un DSP para procesar la señal antes de "hacer vibrar el alambre"...y esa es toda la info que hay...y que parece razonable , pero parece que la cosa no prosperó.
Del producto de MBL hay cero infomación salvo los análisis de Stereophile, y hay uno del 2004 que resulta muy sospechoso: http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/1004mbl/ , y si lo leés con detalle el posicionamiento de los "baffles" es exactamente lo mismo que recomienda (y analiza) Linkwitz en su sitio...solo que desde mucho tiempo antes , pero lo sospechoso es el párrafo: "_...Also on the rear are three sets of jumpers: Smooth or Attack for the  low/midrange; Natural or Rich for the mids; and Smooth, Natural, or Fast  for the top. *These jumpers don't change anything in the crossovers, but  merely route the signal through different cables—or, as the  instructions say, 'only the molecular microstructure of its signal path  is changed.'*_"   ..... en fin......
Como verás, solo es cuestión de esperar un poco antes de que aparezcan los de marketing...

De todas formas, ambas propuestas son interesantes - suponiendo que funcionen tal como dicen - pero no son sistemas de parlantes convencionales (excepto el [sub?]woofer) y están terriblemente lejos de la mayoría de la gente.


----------



## juanma (Oct 12, 2010)

Gente, se fue lejos esto.

Diego, comentanos si implementas el modo cascode para reducir la capacidad de entrada, y si escuchas algun cambio.

Tambien podes usar el analizador es espectro que comente anteriormente.
http://sound.westhost.com/project52.htm

Si contas con osciloscopio podes "ver" la distorsion a determinada frecuencia, sino Elliot comenta que podes mediarla con un multimetro comun. Tenes que contar con algun generador de funciones o algun generador senoidal.

Mira esta pagina, de PCPAudio.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/us2/AMP_us2.html
El ampli US2 es un amplificador sin realimentacion, que como diferencia respecto al tuyo, este tiene una ganancia, pero te puede ayudar lo que comenta Pablo cuando explica como reducir el THD.

Tu idea es trabaje de buffer solamente?

Para fijar la corriente de polarización te guiaste por el datasheet del MOSFET?
Es decir, que trabaje en la zona "mas lineal".

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 14, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Gente, se fue lejos esto.
> 
> Diego, comentanos si implementas el modo cascode para reducir la capacidad de entrada, y si escuchas algun cambio.
> 
> ...



Si, disculpame. Era necesario retomar el hilo.

Mi idea es que el mosfet por el momento trabaje como seguidor o buffer. En principio, por la simpleza y facilidad de implementar algo que no habìa probado antes (el mosfet, visto muchas veces como bicho raro!). Uno siempre ha tenido màs apego a los bjts. Bah, sòlo prejuicios.

De yapa, con la simpleza encuentro mi objetivo buscado: mucha limpieza y detalle en el sonido (en conjunto con mis parlantes), muy bajo nivel de ruido y poca deformaciòn agregada a la señal de la etapa preexistente (el reproductor de CD o la fuente que sea), un camino relativamente corto de señal en el sistema, acople directo en la salida (por utilizaciòn de fuente partida). Me llamò la atenciòn no haber visto muchos diseños de circuitos con salida a mosfet y en clase A que usaran acople directo. La mayorìa que he visto usan capacitores importantes en el acople de salida al parlante, pero no dejan de usar capacitores (cosa que procuro evitar para que sea màs extendida la respuesta en baja frecuencia, entre otras cosas).

Me fui guiando por algunos datos de datasheet del IRF840. Tenè en cuenta tambièn que pueden utilizarse otros mosfet màs adecuados, ya que yo disponìa de èstos a la hora de realizarlo. Usè lo que tenìa a mano, igual con sorprendentes resultados.

El nivel de potencia que logro si bien no es alto me resulta màs que suficiente para el entorno que dispongo. Lo uso sin potes y solo con el nivel que entrega mi reproductor de CD.

La mìnima modificaciòn (a modo de prueba) que le hice fue puentear las resistencias de Rg de 100 ohmios para intentar verificar si hay diferencias en los agudos. Temìa alguna posibilidad  de oscilaciòn pero felizmente no sucediò absolutamente nada. Si bien los cambios tècnicos son mìnimos y los resultados podrìan ser imperceptibles, me da sensaciòn al oìdo (ojo que puede ser muy subjetivo lo que digo y para nada objetivo) como que ha ganado màs dureza en los agudos o se ha vuelto menos suave. Tècnicamente, una menor constante RC, deberìa copiar mejor los flancos de las señales de alta frecuencia. C: 1600 pF aprox. y R: 100 ohmios màs una impedancia previa a determinar segùn fuente de sonido.

Vi por algùn lado que a circuitos de buffer màs o menos similares los hacen trabajar cerca del punto de ruptura de Gate (alrededor de 18 o 20V) de modo que le "sacan" varios vatios màs de lo que yo le saco. Es muy peligroso pero he visto diseños de hasta 20 o 24 vatios en clase A pura con previos a vàlvulas (que no me disgusta la idea) ò bjts (pero temo perder lo que gano con el mosfet).

Voy a analizar todo lo que me sugeriste.

Has armado algo parecido al mìo? Serìa interesante que te animes o alguien màs se anime a implementarlo y poder testearlo a fondo y poder sumar diseños a los clase A. Entiendo que son diseños que requieren de una determinada inversiòn (que para la gente que somos laburantes nos representa mucho y màs aùn aquì en Argentina) pero puedo asegurarte que dan muchas satisfacciones y compiten en calidad de conjunto con amplificadores muchìsimo màs sofisticados, aùn siendo ultrasimples.

Sin gabinete gastè alrededor de 450 pesos.

No sè si serà sujestiòn u orgullo personal, pero me resulta mucho màs fiel en varios aspectos que el JLH (que ya no es para nada poco).

Gracias


----------



## juanma (Oct 17, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mi idea es que el mosfet por el momento trabaje como seguidor o buffer. En principio, por la simpleza y facilidad de implementar algo que no habìa probado antes (el mosfet, visto muchas veces como bicho raro!). Uno siempre ha tenido màs apego a los bjts. Bah, sòlo prejuicios.


Por que prejuicios? Yo lo que no he tenido es tiempo para ensayar con ambos. Siempre trato de ver que esta hecho al respecto. Accuphase y Pass utilizan MOSFETs, y no recuerdo si Mark Lenvistong utiliza BJT. Es cuestion de probar ambos.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> De yapa, con la simpleza encuentro mi objetivo buscado: mucha limpieza y detalle en el sonido (en conjunto con mis parlantes), muy bajo nivel de ruido y poca deformaciòn agregada a la señal de la etapa preexistente (el reproductor de CD o la fuente que sea), un camino relativamente corto de señal en el sistema, acople directo en la salida (por utilizaciòn de fuente partida). Me llamò la atenciòn no haber visto muchos diseños de circuitos con salida a mosfet y en clase A que usaran acople directo. La mayorìa que he visto usan capacitores importantes en el acople de salida al parlante, pero no dejan de usar capacitores (cosa que procuro evitar para que sea màs extendida la respuesta en baja frecuencia, entre otras cosas).


Un bajo nivel de ruido no es propio de esa topologia, si de amplificadores realimentados. UNa buena fuente es importante.

De todo lo que he visto en la web, creo que solo el 10% era single ended, y la mayoria con capacitores. No se cuanto vas a notar la "perdida de bajos" si es un buffer de un CD player. De todas maneras, Douglas hace referencia a distorsion en baja frecuencia por acople capacitivo.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> La mìnima modificaciòn (a modo de prueba) que le hice fue puentear las resistencias de Rg de 100 ohmios para intentar verificar si hay diferencias en los agudos. Temìa alguna posibilidad  de oscilaciòn pero felizmente no sucediò absolutamente nada. Si bien los cambios tècnicos son mìnimos y los resultados podrìan ser imperceptibles, me da sensaciòn al oìdo (ojo que puede ser muy subjetivo lo que digo y para nada objetivo) como que ha ganado màs dureza en los agudos o se ha vuelto menos suave. Tècnicamente, una menor constante RC, deberìa copiar mejor los flancos de las señales de alta frecuencia. C: 1600 pF aprox. y R: 100 ohmios màs una impedancia previa a determinar segùn fuente de sonido.


No hay forma de que oscile el amplificador, asi que podes sacar tranquilamente Rg. Mira lo de cascode y vas a ver que te va a ayudar.

Lo de lo subjetivo se soluciona facil, hace como yo y hace que algun hermano/amigo que no tenga idea de nada, escuche 2 versiones de algo, ponele un TDA2050 y tu ampli, y decile cual piensa que suena mejor. En mi caso, el voto "no negativo" fue para el ampli sin realimentacion global.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es muy peligroso pero he visto diseños de hasta 20 o 24 vatios en clase A pura con previos a vàlvulas (que no me disgusta la idea) ò bjts (pero temo perder lo que gano con el mosfet).


Que es lo que perdes? Has probado el circuito con algun BJT?


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Has armado algo parecido al mìo? Serìa interesante que te animes o alguien màs se anime a implementarlo y poder testearlo a fondo y poder sumar diseños a los clase A. Entiendo que son diseños que requieren de una determinada inversiòn (que para la gente que somos laburantes nos representa mucho y màs aùn aquì en Argentina) pero puedo asegurarte que dan muchas satisfacciones y compiten en calidad de conjunto con amplificadores muchìsimo màs sofisticados, aùn siendo ultrasimples.


Entre laburo y estudio estoy sin tiempo, espero en diciembre volver a armar y comparar de nuevo, por el momento, voy a ir armando la fuente.
Seguramente arme algo SE y lo pruebe con el ampli.

Metele al cascode, que vas a disminuir la capacidad de entrada, y aumentar el ancho de banda (aumentas el lugar del poco formado por la capacidad parasita)

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2010)

Metele al cascode, que vas a disminuir la capacidad de entrada, y aumentar el ancho de banda (aumentas el lugar del poco formado por la capacidad parasita)

Saludos![/QUOTE]

Hola Juanma!:

Estuve mirando algunas páginas donde se menciona lo del efecto Miller en mosfet (aparte de las que me sugeriste). Parecería que este efecto tiene influencia principalmente en etapas en source común donde hay inversión de fase y algo de ganancia. He visto en Borbelyaudio lo siguiente en su apartado sobre "source follower": The input capacitance is low because
it is not augmented by the Miller effect. Con todo esto, me da la sensación entonces, que la capacidad que encuentro (1600 pF en mi caso) no es del todo correcta para tomar como capacidad de entrada. Estuve leyendo detenidamente las capacidades interelectródicas del mosfet y muy probablemente lo que sucedió es que tomé Ciss como tal, pero sin considerar que resulta "suma" de dos capacidades (bajo determinadas condiciones del electrodo de salida, el drain). Me llamaba poderosamente la atención en las simulaciones con el Workbench que el corte en alta frecuencia sucedía bastante más alto de lo que yo personalmente calculaba, pero como eran simulaciones me contentaba con que probablemente los modelos que el simulador utilizaba diferían del mío y por eso es que estimaba una menor respuesta en alta que los de la simulación. Otra cosa que veo que debe atenuar el efecto de cualquier capacidad del electrodo de entrada (en un source follower) es la existencia de la fuente de corriente constante en el terminal de source (en mi circuito) que, reflejada al gate, hace que aún una capacidad importante de entrada no influya mucho en la respuesta en alta frecuencia. En las pruebas a oído del sistema no me "cerraba lógicamente" como es que respondía tan bien en los agudos. Creo que en las pruebas de escucha cualquiera puede darse más o menos cuenta (a oído) cuando un sistema corta digamos a 6 KHz o máximo 8 KHz (en lugar de más de 16 KHz) producto de una impedancia de salida de la fuente de sonido alta. La atenuación en los agudos en estos casos es muy evidente, cosa que yo no lo notaba.

Concluyendo, tengo que analizar como queda el circuito equivalente para alta frecuencia de mi circuito para poder calcular mucho más acertadamente la frecuencia en alta del sistema.

Otro dato curioso que vi es que las capacidades interelectródicas pueden verse moduladas por las tensiones del mosfet. Habrá que analizar.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buscando en la web encontré un curioso circuito de power follower de un diseñador italiano (Andrea Ciuffoli con su Power Follower 99c) en el cual modifica la conexión tradicional de la salida al parlante para tomarla entre drain y source en lugar de source y 0V. Esto le permite drenar verdadera corriente constante de la fuente de alimentación aún no inyectando señal de entrada al circuito. En síntesis, le permite reducir el requerimiento de la fuente de alimentación (altos requerimientos de corriente de alimentación durante breves períodos de tiempo producidos por la variación de señal de entrada al seguidor). Analicé y simulé esto en mi circuito y verifiqué que el requerimiento de corriente constante de la alimentación sólo es válido en la parte negativa (LM7908) mientras que en la parte positiva (LM7808) la corriente puede variar con la señal de entrada (una señal alterna superpuesta sobre una señal continua). Debería analizar que tan efectivo puede resultar el LM7808 para responder a rápidas exigencias de corriente variando de acuerdo a una señal de entrada. ¿Se podrá mejorar sus prestaciones agregando algún elemento adicional en torno al regulador?.

Después, otra cosa que este diseñador implementa es un multiplicador de capacidad para la alimentación en base a mosfet (implementación no propia sino de Technics). Muy novedoso para evitar el uso de bipolares en darlington!!!. Incluso comenta que al utilizar menos capacidad de filtrado global (el de entrada) "ensucia" mucho menos el espectro de audio con los altos picos de corriente dados en la carga de altas capacidades de filtrado. Usa sólo 3300 uF para un consumo de 3A!!!!.

Usa un fusible de protección para el parlante que queda fuera del circuito de señal de salida!!.

Implementa estabilizado térmico para la fuente de corriente constante.

La entrada de señal la aplica entre gate y drain!!. Discrepo en su especificación de capacidad de entrada ya que dice tener 1450 pF y viendo las especificaciones del IRFP150 me dispuse a analizar y simular la frecuencia de corte superior del circuito y verifiqué que la capacidad de entrada puede ser bastante menor (en torno a los 285 pF aprox. con Rg de 100 ohmios) ya que creo que lo que "ve" la entrada no es la capacidad de gate a source sino la de gate a drain que suele ser bastante menor e incluso en los datasheet me coincide aprox. lo que calculo con las gráficas para una tensión de drain a source de alrededor de 18 a 20V (mitad de tensión de alimentación de 37 a 40V aprox.).

Lo que me arroja dudas es la alimentación no estabilizada ni regulada que usa. Creo que se podría probar implementando un multiplicador seguido de un regulador para mejorar sus prestaciones de polarización fija.

Saludos y espero les interese el pequeño aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Buscando en la web encontré un curioso circuito de power follower de un diseñador italiano (Andrea Ciuffoli con su Power Follower 99c) en el cual modifica la conexión tradicional de la salida al parlante para tomarla entre drain y source en lugar de source y 0V. ...........


¿ Que tal si publicas el esquema ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tal si publicas el esquema ?



Hola Fogonazo:

Si. Disculpame.

Me olvidé de adjuntarlo!.

Por favor, fijate si lo que planteo acerca de la capacidad de entrada está correcto. De lo contrario, te pediría me desburres.

¿Creés que los reguladores positivos (LM7808) en mi diseño pueden responder bien a transitorios de corriente de alimentación exigidos por una rápida variación de la señal de entrada? Agradecería me lo comentes.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 30, 2010)

Aca les traigo una simulación lo más aproximada de mi diseño para verificar teóricamente la distorsión armónica total, el espectro de distorsión (Fourier) y la función de transferencia (Bode de amplitud y fase).

Los valores de distorsión armónica total con una carga nominal resistiva pura de 8 ohmios y una señal de entrada de 2 V rms y 1 KHz de onda senoidal pura resultan en aproximadamente 0,45 %, con predominancia del segundo armónico.

Verifiqué que la THD se puede reducir a aproximadamente 0,14 % aumentando la corriente de drain de 0,5 A a 1 A (No me resulta posible lograrlo por el momento por la disipación actual y los disipadores disponibles). Otros valores de THD en función de Idrain: 0,07 % para 1,5 A.

La distorsión de 2da armónica está en el orden de los -66,95 dB, aumentando muy levemente a partir de los 10 KHz (0,5 A).

La distorsión de 3era armónica cae por debajo de los -97 dB. Sólo hay una subida leve a partir de los 10 KHz (0,5 A).

Saludos

PD: disculpen que suba las capturas de pantalla del Electronics Workbench en formato .zip ya que el formato que me exige "Foros de Electrónica" me complicaba la resolución de vista de las mismas.

Disculpen, pero la distorsión que escribí de 2da y 3era armónica están especificadas para una corriente de drain de 1 A en lugar de 0,5 A. En el gráfico adjunto de Distorsión figura la correcta para una I de drain de 0,5 A (que es algo mayor).

Gracias

La THD del diseño de Ciuffoli está aproximadamente en 0,026 % para similares condiciones de carga y señal de entrada pero con una corriente de drain de 2,8 A y una alimentación de 37 V aproximadamente (consumo y disipación algo excesivos).

La distorsión para el diseño de Ciuffoli de 2da armónica cae a -80 dB y la de 3era a -120 dB.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 8, 2010)

Les acerco una tabla de análisis de mi diseño para distintas impedancias de carga:

Para no adjuntar foto de tabla, se las presento de la siguiente forma en donde el orden de los encabezados (arriba hacia abajo) coincide con el orden de las columnas (izquierda hacia derecha):

Impedancia de carga (ohmios)
Distorsión armónica total (%)
2a Armónica (f = 1 Hz)
2a Armónica (f = 16 KHz)
3a Armónica (f = 1 Hz)
3a Armónica (f = 16 KHz)
Impedancia de salida (ohmios)
Damping factor

32	0,024	-82,273	-81,931	-116,133	-112,845	0,401	79,745
16	0,101	-69,781	-69,605	-99,797	-99,428	0,396	40,367
12	0,185	-64,846	-64,676	-92,737	-92,460	0,393	30,523
8	0,451	-58,087	-57,919	-82,891	-82,637	0,387	20,679
6	0,927	-53,440	-53,273	-76,073	-75,821	0,381	15,757

Para impedancias de carga menores a 6 ohmios los niveles de distorsión armónica total crecen por encima del 1 %, no siendo recomendable utilizar el diseño con corrientes de drain de 0,5 A. Se debería aumentar la corriente de drain por encima de 0,5 A para mantener bajos niveles de distorsión.

Espero les interese.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dado lo que había comentado acerca de la variación de corriente en la salida del regulador positivo de tensión (LM7808) con las variaciones de la señal de audio de entrada al amplificador de corriente de mi diseño, se me ocurrió agregar un capacitor electrolítico de unos 1000 uF (entre la salida del regulador positivo y el terminal de 0 V) para atender más eficazmente las rápidas demandas de corriente que se puedan dar debido a las rápidas variaciones de la señal de audio de entrada al sistema. No veo muy conveniente aumentar esa capacidad por encima de ese valor (1000 uF) para no sobrecargar la salida del regulador. No puedo aún verificar las posibles mejoras por falta de instrumental adecuado a esos fines. Estimo que tiene que haber una mejora, principalmente con las señales del límite superior del rango audible.

Después se agregó un par de perfiles de aluminio más a los disipadores existentes ya que conforme va aumentando la temperatura ambiente veo necesario aliviar un poco a los semiconductores montados en ellos. Los dos perfiles en L que se agregaron tienen 15 cm de largo por unos 8 cm x 8 cm y de unos 3 mm de espesor, cada uno. Aún así, todo sigue bastante caliente después de 15 minutos de encendido el sistema.

Estoy indagando si los pequeños capacitores snubber que se suelen colocar en paralelo a cada diodo del puente rectificador pueden dar resultados medibles y verificables al oído. Hay mucha tela al respecto y muy poco en concreto. Algunos dicen que mal implementado puede incluso empeorar las cosas; otros, en cambio, afirman que es beneficioso. Yo no lo puedo afirmar aún si es positivo o negativo. Si alguien dispone de estudios serios en este tema, agradecería lo comente y comparta. No he implementado nada al respecto en mi diseño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2010)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Estoy indagando si los pequeños capacitores snubber que se suelen colocar en paralelo a cada diodo del puente rectificador pueden dar resultados medibles y verificables al oído. Hay mucha tela al respecto y muy poco en concreto. Algunos dicen que mal implementado puede incluso empeorar las cosas; otros, en cambio, afirman que es beneficioso. Yo no lo puedo afirmar aún si es positivo o negativo. Si alguien dispone de estudios serios en este tema, agradecería lo comente y comparta. No he implementado nada al respecto en mi diseño.


Es complicado encontrar mucha información sobre ese tema específico...y como decís, hay mucho chanterío dando vueltas. Recuerdo haber leído una descripción interesante del problema en el libro de Douglas Self "*Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook*", pero lo mas relevante de lo que querés tratar no tiene que ver con el audio sino con la EMI, ya que lo que genera la "conmutación" de los diodos es RF...tanto más cuanto mas alta es la corriente que circula...y parece que poniendo capacitores de 100nF zafás bastante, pero el problema no es audible...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 15, 2010)

Estuve investigando, mediante numerosas simulaciones, qué parámetros afectan la THD y la composición de la distorsión en mi diseño y llegué a verificar que aumentando hasta determinados valores la corriente de drain la THD disminuye, pero aumentando aún más la corriente llega a un punto donde comienza nuevamente a aumentar la THD. Parece indicar que hay un punto "óptimo" donde la THD es mínima. Todo esto lo hice para las mismas condiciones de tensión de señal de entrada (2 Voltios RMS) y f = 1 KHz y una misma carga nominal de salida (normalmente 8 ohmios). No llegué aún a verificar por simulaciones qué parámetros afectan la composición de la distorsión (si es mayormente la característica intrínseca de transferencia del mosfet ó del mosfet más todos sus componentes asociados). Otra cosa que me falta verificar mediante simulaciones es si cambiando de dispositivos (mosfet) bajo las mismas condiciones estáticas de polarización arrojan distintas medidas de THD y composición de la distorsión.

Ni bien disponga de resultados concretos, los subo.

En la práctica, dispongo del IRF3205 y del IRF840 (que actualmente estoy usando).

¿Se podrá usar el "TRUE RTA audio analizer" para medir eficazmente y precisamente algún parámetro de los que estoy buscando? Si alguien lo usó favor comente y comparta.

Saludos y nos vemos en breve

Como primeros resultados para mi diseño encuentro:

La mínima THD obtenible para una carga nominal de 12 ohmios (luego con tiempo calcularé para otros valores más "normales" como 6, 8, 16 y 32 ohmios) y una tensión de entrada de 2 V RMS y 1 KHz es de menos de 0,003 %. Todo esto para corrientes de drain de aprox. 3,6 A que obliga a sustituir los LM7xxx por reguladores de al menos 5 A de corriente máxima admisible, sustituir el LM317T por algun mosfet configurado como fuente de corriente constante y redimensionar evidentemente los disipadores. Es un cambio prácticamente total de diseño!. Por encima de 3,6 A empieza a crecer nuevamente la THD. Se empleo modelo del IRF840. Probablemente para otros mosfet esta corriente o "punto óptimo" varíe bastante. Tener presente que la potencia en reposo del mosfet ascendería a valores de hasta 28,8 W (es decir, 8 V x 3,6 A). Actualmente está en el orden de los 4 W (8 V x 0,5 A), que junto a la potencia de los otros componentes ya es mucho para disipar!!!.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2010)

La mínima THD obtenible para una carga nominal de 8 ohmios y una tensión de entrada de 2 V RMS y 1 KHz es de menos de 0,01 %. Todo esto para corrientes de drain de aprox. 4,5 A. Por encima de 4,5 A empieza a crecer nuevamente la THD. En la simulación se seteó 16 como número de armonía (aunque aumentando este valor hasta 160, por poner de ejemplo, hace que la THD resultante sea tendiente a un valor de 0,0078 %, producto de la inclusión de más términos en la ecuación resolvente).

No he probado aún que es lo que sucede si colocara dos o más mosfet en paralelo (con o sin ecualización de polarización).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2010)

Aca les traigo algunos datos resultado de simulación correspondiente a mi diseño:

Ripple de fuente 168,5 mV de pico a pico antes del regulador.
Rechazo de ripple de fuente de alimentación del amplificador de corriente (medido en la salida al parlante o source del mosfet): 864,4 veces ó 58,7 dB a f = 100 Hz (correspondiente a la frecuencia fundamental de la señal de ripple en la salida del puente rectificador o entrada al regulador). Como dato adicional a f = 1 KHz es de 64,6 dB.
SVR del regulador LM7808 (Supply Voltage Rejection) 62 dB ó 1258,9 veces a f = 100 Hz para Vi entre 11,5 y 21,5 Voltios. Extraído del datasheet.
Supone entonces un ripple de salida en el regulador LM7808 de 133,8 uV de pico a pico.
Según el datasheet del LM7808 el Output Noise Voltage es 40 uV máximo.
Es decir, que el ripple de alimentación del amplificador de corriente (en cuanto a amplitudes hablando) tiene valores comparables a los de ruido propio de salida del regulador.
Con todo esto en mente, sin considerar todavía el ruido propio generado por el IRF840 y sus componentes asociados, podemos estimar que la relación de señal de salida máxima (digamos de 2 V RMS) al ripple de salida del amplificador de corriente debida a la alimentación, más el ruido propio del regulador reflejado en la salida del amplificador de corriente, puede aproximarse a los 87,2 dB. Tener presente que la salida del amplificador puede adoptar amplitudes de señal de hasta unos 4,3 V de pico máximo sin que el LM317T deje de funcionar adecuadamente (8 V menos 1,25 V menos 2,45 V necesarios para que regule el LM317T), con lo cual la relación antes mencionada puede aumentar hasta los 90.8 dB.
El ruido propio de salida del regulador LM7808 se adoptó como de valor eficáz o de un valor pico a pico de 113,1 uV.
Me queda definir aún el ruido propio del IRF840 y sus componentes asociados, incluso el del LM317T.

Si alguien opina que puede agregarse algo o corregir cálculos o suposiciones, bienvenido.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 21, 2010)

Para corregir: En el cálculo anterior de la "relación de señal..." olvidé agregar los 58,7 dB de rechazo de fuente de alimentación del mismo amplificador de corriente.

Saludos

Los correctos valores de relación serían de 145,9 dB y 149,6 dB respectivamente.

El rechazo al ripple de la alimentación negativa (LM7908) visto en la salida del amplificador de corriente es de 68,4 dB. Es 9,7 dB mayor al rechazo de ripple de la alimentación positiva (LM7808). Esto implica atender mayormente al diseño del filtrado del regulador positivo más que al del negativo.

A modo de pruebas de simulación, el rechazo al ripple de alimentación visto en la salida del amplificador de corriente (tanto para la alimentación positiva como para la negativa) aumenta en aproximadamente 6 dB a partir de frecuencias de ripple por encima de 100 Hz hasta frecuencias comparables al límite superior del espectro del rango audible (16 KHz). Luego, hay una pequeña reducción del rechazo al ripple, para frecuencias bastantes más altas (digamos 100 KHz).

Algunas fotos de las últimas modificaciones. El agregado de una aleta disipadora adicional (que ya había comentado anteriormente) y el agregado del capacitor de 1000 uF en la salida del LM7808.

Producto de las simulaciones descubrí que agregando un capacitor de alrededor de 2,2 uF en paralelo a la resistencia de 1K8 (en la red de polarización fija de gate) se reduce la PSRR del amplificador de corriente de mi diseño en aprox. 8,6 dB; todo esto sin prácticamente alterar el parámetro de THD e incluso mejorando muy ligeramente la distorsión de 2da. armónica y la 3era. principalmente en la banda baja de frecuencia (entre 1 y 100 Hz). Valores de capacidad menores o mayores a 2,2 uF hacen que el rechazo sea tendiente a los valores antes dados (58,7 dB). Todo esto lo estaré implementando en la práctica en breve. Luego, comento resultados.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 28, 2010)

A raíz de distintas pruebas de simulación en mi diseño encontré que para, por ejemplo, cuando Vi = 2 V RMS; fi = 1 KHz; Impedancia nominal parlante = 12 ohmios (los que actualmente estoy usando, es decir, 2 x 6 ohmios cada uno en serie); la THD puede reducirse a 0,057 % de los 0,185 % originales haciendo solo un par de modificaciones de valores de componentes:

-La resistencia R3 marcada en mi esquema como de 200 K (dos de 100 K en serie en mi circuito) se modifica a 270 K.
-El capacitor C21 y C22 (5,6 uF + 100 nF en paralelo, es decir, 5,7 uF en total) se reemplazan por uno solo de 47 nF, con lo que la frecuencia de corte inferior a -3dB aumenta a 12,37 Hz (que si bien puede resultar un poco alta, la podemos tomar como aceptable aún). Esto mejora sensiblemente la distorsión de 2da. armónica a -108.7 dB (1 Hz) y -80.4 dB (16 KHz) y la de 3era. armónica a -157,4 dB (1 Hz) y -84.8 dB (16 KHz)

Pronto estaré implementando estos cambios en el circuito

Espero comentarios de quienes lo hayan podido implementar

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2010)

He implementado en mi circuito del amplificador de corriente todas las implementaciones de mejora resultado de las simulaciones por computadora que no supongan cambios radicales de diseño y debo afirmar positivamente que los cambios se notan evidentes al oído (no solo los míos sino a los de mi esposa, como invitada "crítica no técnica") principalmente en la gama media de frecuencias donde las voces toman su total protagonismo. Las voces, si bien originalmente me cautivaban aún más que frente a comparativas con el amplificador JLH utilizando los mismos parlantes, debo afirmar que ahora son extremadamente limpias (EVA CASSIDY, HAYLEY WESTENRHA, EMMA SHAPLIN, etc.) y me cuesta dicernir de una voz en vivo. Por los graves, puede que de acuerdo a los bafles con los que estoy auditando, no resulten muy impactantes y secos más sabiendo que el damping factor está en torno a los 30 (12 ohmios de impedancia nominal de parlantes y unos aprox. 0,4 ohmios de Z out). Noto algo de variantes tímbricas del amplificador con distintos tipos de parlantes probados.

Los cambios hechos son:

-Capacitores snubber en puentes rectificadores (no verificado con instrumental adecuado si producen mejoras de algún tipo, ya sean audibles, de RF, etc. etc.). De capricho, nomás.

-Capacitor de 1000 uF en paralelo a la salida del LM7808. No verificado con instrumental aún. Debiera bajar los tiempos de un rápido suministro de corriente adicional de alimentación positiva al amplificador producto de que la corriente en el rail positivo varía conforme a la señal de audio de entrada. La corriente de alimentación positiva es de un valor medio de 500 mA más algo superpuesto variable de acuerdo a la señal de audio de entrada. Para esa señal superpuesta es que coloco ese capacitor.

-Capacitor de 2,2 uF + 100 nF (en paralelo estos dos) en paralelo a la resistencia de 1K8. No verificado con instrumental aún.

-Aumento de la resistencia de 200 K a 270 K y cambio de C21 y C22 por un único capacitor de 47 nF. Muy recomendable y muy notorios los cambios (a oído y no solo propios!). Empiezo a entender porqué en muchos foros internacionales daban radical importancia a los valores y tipos de capacitores de paso de señal. Saqué un electrolítico y un cerámico en paralelo por otro que se utilizaba en un circuito de RF (no me pregunten qué tipo de capacitor es!), pero lo tenía a mano y del valor que precisaba y realmente se nota la diferencia.

-Agregado de una aleta en L a los disipadores. Todo sigue muy caliente todavía y para mi disgusto!. ¿Porqué no se puede conseguir disipadores grandes en las casas de electrónica en Argentina?. ¿Es que nadie hace circuitos de alta potencia acá?. UHMMMM.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2011)

Como resumen y cierre de mi diseño les acerco una tabla con valores de distorsión armónica total simulado a varias frecuencias del espectro para el diseño final (con las modificaciones implementadas), para Vi = 2V RMS y carga de 12 ohmios nominales:
Frecuencia (Hz)    Distorsión armónica total (%)
1.6                     0,311
4.0                     0,301
10.0                   0,250
16.0                   0,209
40.0                   0,537
100.0                 0,565
160.0                 0,370
400.0                 0,105
1000.0               0,0568
1600.0               0,0582
4000.0               0,0607
10000.0             0,0614
16000.0             0,0617
40000.0             0,0633
100000.0           0,0719
160000.0           0,0856

Espero comentarios de quien lo haya podido implementar y así discutir técnicamente su desempeño, que creo en lo personal es muy bueno, principalmente en la década comprendida de la voz (400 Hz a 4000 Hz) e incluso en la parte alta del espectro.

Estoy buscando info acerca de la conveniencia o no de usar mosfet de compuerta lateral en lugar de mosfet de compuerta vertical. Si alguien dispone de info confiable les agradecería subirla para compartirla y discutirla. Parecería a primera vista que los mosfet de compuerta lateral son hechos principalmente para aplicaciones de audio, (ojo, por lo muy poco que pude leer y entender sobre este tema).

Gracias y Feliz Año 2011!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 2, 2011)

Aca les dejo unas curvas obtenidas por simulación de THD en función de la frecuencia para distintas impedancias nominales de carga para el circuito por mi diseñado y con todas las implementaciones de mejoras comentadas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 12, 2011)

La corriente total que toma de la red de 220 VCA el amplificador de corriente (sus dos canales sumados) es de 0,44 a 0,45 A que implican casi 100 W de potencia consumida para una salida total de 2/3 de vatio (12 ohmios de Rcarga) con lo cual la eficiencia es desastróficamente de tan solo 0,67 %!!!. Es decir que cada uno de los cuatro transformadores trabajan a la mitad de su potencia máxima de 50 W. En un principio, pensé que con 4 trafos de 50 W c/u sobraría mucha reserva de potencia, pero en la práctica no es tan así, debido probablemente al tamaño del banco de capacitores que hacen que la relación de corriente eficáz a corriente media se escape a valores cercanos a las 3,67 veces (es decir, 2.02 A rms / 0.55 A medio).

Habrá que investigar si con un multiplicador de capacitancias en lugar de un banco tradicional de capacitores (con Rserie muy bajo o ínfimo) se pueda descomprimir la exigencia de los puentes, los trafos y de yapa producir menos suciedad en el espectro audible por utilizar bancos globales más flojos. A parte, es bueno el hecho que los multiplicadores de capacitancia produzcan salidas tendientes a formas triangulares con frecuencias fundamentales propias muy bajas (<< 100 Hz), a diferencia de los bancos tradicionales donde el componente serie R es ínfimo o muy bajo y cuya frecuencia fundamental de ripple es normalmente de 100 Hz y puede llegar a ser evidentemente audible, excepto que a este último se le agregue algún regulador adicional para reducir de alguna forma el ripple.

Por otro lado, tengo intenciones de probar con alimentaciones sin regular para ver si pueden haber mejoras en la respuesta transitoria, que intuyo que con alimentaciones reguladas puede haber ciertas limitaciones debidas a los tiempos de respuesta del elemento de paso (LM7808 y LM7908 en mi circuito). Con respecto a las alimentaciones sin regular, tengo intenciones de sobredimensionar los trafos de forma tal que cuando sobrevenga una rápida exigencia de corriente sea el banco global el que responda ante una demanda instantánea de energía. El tamaño del banco debe ser una solución de compromiso entre una alta exigencia de corriente eficáz al trafo y el ensuciamiento que este banco pueda generar en el espectro audible por conmutaciones del puente a altas corrientes. En los trafos habrá que dimensionar los cobres para que las pérdidas variables se igualen a las pérdidas fijas del acero al silicio en una porción de su potencia máxima (con esto el trafo tiene su pico de rendimiento máximo en una fracción de su potencia máxima) y permitir a su vez que las pérdidas variables (del cobre) sean muy bajas aún a plena potencia para mantener lo más alta la regulación del trafo. Habrá que hilar muy fino ya.

Salta casi a la obviedad que para lograr lo de los trafos (alimentación sin regular) se tenga que utilizar inducciones muy altas (quizá superiores a 8000 o 10000 gauss y más también) para permitir un menor número de vueltas de los bobinados (menos longitud de cobre => menos pérdida en el cobre), si hay menos longitud de cobre => menos ocupación de las ventanas => puedo intentar compensar esa reducción de ocupación aumentando las secciones de cobre (diámetro de alambres) => intento mantener la ocupación de la ventana al máximo => intento mantener alta la eficiencia => menos resistencia de cobre => menos pérdida en el cobre. Salta la necesidad de chapas de acero al silicio de grano orientado para el núcleo.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola, perdon que me meta, mi fuerte no son los amplificadores, he armado varios pero siempre copiando diseños, tengo algunas dudas y algunas recomendaciones; primero, por que se busca bajar tanto la distorsión en un amplificador si luego en el transductor nos vamos a encontrar con distorsiones armónicas muchísimo mayores que van a esconder completamente al oido de cualquier humano las introducidas por el amplificador (siempre hablando de amplificadores de calidad)? yo arme el rotel de 40w y cuando lo medi el programa no me detectaba distorsión no lineal a ninguna frecuencia y la distorsion lineal fue perfecta... dudo poder encontrar diferencia con un clase A, si medi uno armado con un tda2050 y su respuesta no fue del todo lineal como esperaba, especialmente en graves, donde caia mucho su respuesta (calculo que por un capacitor mal calculado).

Y la recomendación: yo he armado muchisimos bafles, no niego que experimentar es hermoso, pero... siempre los mejores resultados fueron con las clasicas bass reflex o cerrados, he armado TLs, con tuberias, con bocinas, etc. y siempre usando el mismo transductor un buen bass reflex sonaba (y media) mejor, por ahi vi un transductor puesto al reves, esto es lo PEOR QUE PUEDEN HACER!!! se escuchan todo tipos de ruidos aerodinamicos y la distorsión lineal aumenta muchísimo por interferencias que se crean en la campana del transductor, no es por desmerecer, pero creo que te conviene medir bien los drivers que tienes y armar un bafle clasico, te va a dar mas satisfacciones y un sonido mucho mejor. Lo que dices de la imagen sonora... volvemos al mismo tema, los mejores bafles que he armado, donde uno siente a los musicos tocar al frente de uno, siempre fueron bass reflex, con dos transductores... con mas la imagen desaparece, con menos las distorsiones son insoportables. Es mi recomendación, si vas a armar un amplificador tan bueno, que los bafles acompañen, ya que estos y la sala donde los pongas son el 90% de la calidad de sonido que logres.

saludos!

Juan


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola Juan:

Entiendo que uno de los elementos que introduce una de las mayores distorsiones en la cadena de sonido desde la fuente al oyente final (incluyendo a la misma sala, si es un ámbito cerrado) suele ser el parlante con su caja o gabinete. Si bien se debe considerar a todo el conjunto para diseñar adecuadamente una cadena de sonido que se considere de alta fidelidad (cuando me refiero a todo es incluyendo el adecuado tratamiento de la sala también), como yo todavía estoy en la etapa de experimentación con cada una de las etapas de esta cadena es que probablemente hayas visto en una de mis fotos de TLs los drivers al revés de lo que normalmente se ve. No es que siempre estuvieron así, sino que originalmente estaban como se suelen ver normalmente en las TLs. Es simplemente como dijiste, por experimentación nomás. Luego, uno después saca distintas conclusiones. Mis parlantes mudan de aquí para allá continuamente. Los interconecto de innumerables formas, continuamente. Soy muy inquieto, experimentalmente hablando.

Muy probablemente cuando comentas que armaste varios tipos de cajas usando siempre el mismo transductor haya sucedido que ese parlante haya sido diseñado más especialmente para caja bass reflex que para otro tipo de cajas, dados sus parámetros T-S o sus cualidades mecánicas - eléctricas. Es por eso que probablemente hayas medido mejores respuestas de ese parlante en esa caja. No significa que una caja pueda ser mejor que otras sólo por eso. Lo que pudiste encontrar probablemente es la sinergia entre parlante y caja, nada más.
Cada tipo de caja tiene pros y contras. Unas más, otras menos, pero ninguna es perfecta.
No voy a hacer comparativas ni críticas a ninguna de ellas, porque se entraría en una "espiral" que no conduciría a nada. Lo mismo con los amplificadores clase A y los AB o B, o los transistorizados y los valvulares. River o Boca!!! jejeje.

Simplemente voy incursionando en la línea de lo que a mí personalmente me convence más, de todo lo que haya podido experimentar. Si puedo, voy compartiendo mi experiencia.

Si yo tengo que dar mis votos (solo por lo que experimenté, nada más):
1 - En amplificadores: los clase A y dentro de ellos los single ended con etapa de salida a mosfet.
2 - En cajas: TLs straight sin plegaduras o a lo sumo con una sola plegadura, con el offset adecuado de posicionamiento del parlante, para "alizar" la respuesta amplitud vs. frecuencia.

Soy de la postura de que se debe minimizar las distorsiones de cada una de las etapas de la cadena de sonido, de forma tal que la "resultante" sea lo más baja posible o "impuesta" sólo por el eslabón más débil. Si lo puedo realizar técnicamente, ¿qué se pierde?.

Gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola diego, lo de los transductores no creas que probe el ideal para una caja en otra, por ejemplo, tenia dos fostex FE126 si mal no recuerdo, son ideales para TLs, me volvi loco armando la TL y cuando los probe en un bafle bass reflex simple solo por experimentar sonaban mejor... me las termino comprando un "audiofilo" que aseguraba que las TLs son superiores a todo y decia que ese fostex de 4´´ sonaba mejor que otro bafle que tenia armado con transductores vifa que sus medidas de distorsion lineal y no lineal eran infinitamente mejores... pura subjeción (lamentablemente me tengo que cruzar con estas personas seguido, pero bue... me dan de comer)
Por supuesto que por experimentar no se pierde nada  (bue.. en realidad bastante dinero) 
que tengas suerte con tu proyecto! y en un futuro cercano te voy a molestar ya que quiero armar un ampli clase A tambien como decis vos para experimentar, estoy armando unos monitores nuevos y los vamos a probar en biamplificación y filtrado activo, ya vamos a ver como quedan...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 22, 2011)

Después de dar por terminado el buffer de corriente en base a mosfet, me dispuse a probar distintas configuraciones en base a transistores bipolares que pudieran reunir la mayoría de las siguientes cualidades:

-Acople directo entre entrada y salida (desde DC a varios KHz)
-Bajo número de etapas (stage)
-Baja impedancia de salida, alto damping factor
-Moderada a alta impedancia de entrada (47 Kohmios o más)
-Bajo nivel de distorsión armónica total (preferiblemente bastante menor al 1% para todo tipo de cargas comunes (4 ó 6 a 16 ohmios), para una amplia variación de tensión de entrada (desde 100 mV a 2000 mV ó más) y para una amplia variación de frecuencia de señal de entrada (1,6 Hz a 160 KHz)
-Alto rechazo de ripple de fuente de alimentación que permita el uso de filtrado global RC o por entrada por capacitor (el modo más corriente o común) logrando bajos niveles de ruido de fuente en la salida. De yapa podría lograrse buenos niveles de respuesta transitoria al no disponer de elementos de paso como los clásicos reguladores de tensión
-Poca sensibilidad a la variación de tensión de la fuente de alimentación
-Bajo corrimiento del offset de tensión de salida debido a la temperatura u otros parámetros
-Clase A pura en todas sus etapas
-Buena composición de la distorsión. Preferiblemente, si la hay, que la componente de segunda armónica sea la dominante y que la componente de tercera armónica caiga bastante por debajo de los 100 dB.

En función de todas estas características encontré, después de varios intentos de prueba y error jugando con muchísimos circuitos en el Workbench, que la siguiente configuración podría merecer un estudio especial. En ella, por falta de transistores de potencia "conocidos" en las librerías del simulador, tuve que emplear a modo de prueba los clásicos BC560C en modo de muy baja potencia. Pero, para las primeras conclusiones y aproximaciones, puede servir y mucho.

En principio, el rechazo de ripple de fuente de alimentación en la salida del buffer es de cerca de 100,9 dB (contra los casi 58 a 60 dB del diseño a mosfet). Ver la relación entre VA y VB en la cuadrícula del osciloscopio (en la izquierda del osciloscopio). VA = 14,0335 uV y VB = 1,5576 V. Ver también las fuentes que simulan ripple de 1 V RMS y 100 Hz sobre los 12 V de contínua.
Su respuesta en frecuencia es desde DC hasta el límite impuesto por los transistores (acople directo tanto en contínua como en alterna)
La distorsión armónica total es de tan solo menos de 0,00013 % para una entrada de 1 KHz y 2000 mV RMS
La composición de la distorsión es: la segunda armónica se mantiene prácticamente constante en -107,3 dB entre 1 Hz y 160 KHz. La tercera armónica se mantiene prácticamente constante en - 150,1 dB entre 1 Hz y 160 KHz. Es decir, predomina la de 2da armónica
La impedancia de entrada es de aprox. 96 K ohmios
La impedancia de salida es de aprox 3,35 ohmios para una carga de 10 K ohmios. Damping factor de 2984,9
La variación de tensión de offset de salida del buffer es de menos de 3 mV (ya sea positivo o negativo) para una variación del valor nominal de la fuente de corriente de entrada (I1 en el esquema) de +- 10 %, manteniendo todos los otros parámetros del buffer fijos. Sucede aproximadamente lo mismo con la fuente de corriente de salida (I2 en el esquema) pero con una variación opuesta en la salida, también manteniendo fijos los otros parámetros (incluso I1). Con esto quiero demostrar que si se diseñan convenientemente ambas fuentes de corriente para que las variaciones que produzcan ambas en la salida sean cancelatorias, tendremos un diseño parcialmente o totalmente compensado en sus fuentes de corriente. Habrá que verificar corrimientos del offset de salida con la temperatura incidiendo en los 2 transistores del esquema y también en las fuentes de corriente. Estimo a priori, sin verificar aún, que si ambos transistores se encuentran expuestos a la misma temperatura ambiente puede ocurrir algún tipo de compensación cancelatoria.

Es evidente que cuando a este esquema lo "lleve" a altas potencias se deterioren sus muy buenas características. Habrá que verificar cómo llegar de la mejor manera a valores interesantes.

Agradezco si alguien dispone de librerías para el Workbench que contengan transistores como BD139, BD140, TIP35, TIP36, TIP41, TIP42, MJ15003, 2N3055, etc., es decir, transistores más corrientes. Puede que también pruebe con 2 Darlington en lugar de dos transistores simples.

Agradezco aportes y sugerencias

Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 22, 2011)

Acá les dejo un primer circuito de prueba


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 6, 2011)

En unos días voy a estar "puliendo" e implementando prácticamente algún circuito seguidor con bipolares (parecidos a los descriptos en los últimos post) que pueda llegar a entregar en la carga un vatio o un poco más con ayuda de algun previo, todo esto en clase a pura en todas sus etapas.

Mientras tanto les dejo para que analicen (quien así lo desee) el estudio detallado que hice en estos últimos días sobre el circuito buffer a mosfet que armé antes y del que estoy tratando de dejar documentado la mayor cantidad de datos obtenidos (ya sean por mediciones de laboratorio o por simulaciones computadas) y que pueden resultar útiles para quien quiera implementar y experimentar con él. Pronto estaré comentando nuevas implementaciones de mejora.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 6, 2011)

En el anàlisis expuesto en el archivo adjunto en el post anterior (87) hice la verificaciòn de la composiciòn de la distorsiòn solo para una frecuencia de 1 KHz, ya que implica que cada valor de condensador de acoplo de entrada en el circuito de buffer con mosfet altera simultàneamente varios paràmetros y resulta un trabajo muy tedioso y amplio realizarlo para todo el espectro audible. Para que los resultados de este anàlisis sean màs conducentes y concluyentes, precisarìa contar con el apoyo de quien quiera complementar este estudio con el anàlisis en otras frecuencias del espectro (al menos unas 10, 20 o màs tambièn) ya que es un trabajo bastante exhaustivo de simulaciones y verificaciones. Para que tengan una idea, el rechazo de ripple de alimentaciòn fue calculado y medido a mano con osciloscopio punto por punto!.

No he visto antecedentes aùn de estudios parecidos (solo vi algunos acerca de pequeños anàlisis de Fci y alguna que otra cosa simple).

Serìa interesante contar en este foro con un estudio profundo acerca de los efectos de estos elementos (capacitores de acople) en circuitos similares y arribar a una guìa de selecciòn màs tècnica y no tan empìrica o dada puramente por la pràctica o por la repeticiòn de valores en circuitos comerciales, sin visualizar efectos que podrìan perjudicar el desempeño.

Si alguien se anima... Bienvenido

Saludos y espero interesados.

PD: para las simulaciones se procurò "desidealizar" algunos elementos, pero serìa interesante contar con simulaciones que reflejen lo màs fielmente posible los desempeños reales. Si alguien quiere sugerir posibilidades...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 7, 2011)

Acá les dejo una audición casera de mi buffer a mosfet "trabajando" en 6 ohmios y con una potencia máxima de hasta 1,3 W rms totales. Recuerden que la THD con esta carga no es la más baja. La grabación fue hecha con una cámara Kodak M1033: su micrófono no tiene fidelidad en absoluto (es desastrozo a mi criterio) pero pueden darse una idea aún de como puede sonar mi sistema. Los bafles son de tipo comercial y nada especiales (Panasonic 2 vías). El ambiente es un living común y corriente sin acustizar y sin disponer las cajas en su correcto lugar y con ciertos ruidos ambientales externos. Se van a sorprender por la potencia del single ended y la presencia y calidad vocales!. La voz es de Emma Shaplin. Lamentablemente no van a poder apreciar la imagen estereo que produce en su totalidad, que realmente sorprende (el canal central virtual que se genera justo en la ubicación media entre los bafles es impresionante). Estas grabaciones pueden dar la sensación, quizá, que la música no proviene necesariamente de los dos canales sino que provienen de otros puntos o que no está tan focalizado el origen de los sonidos. Es difícil de explicar con palabras. Parece llenar muy bien el ambiente.
El formato del video es .mov
Espero lo disfruten y les sirva esta muestra para convencerse de lo muy bien que se desempeña, aún por su total simpleza. Lamentablemente no puedo registrarles el ruido de fondo ni el soplido de los tweeters, que simplemente no se pueden escuchar bajo ninguna condición (creanme, que es así como les digo!) y menos captar con el mic de la cámara.
Cuando pueda, subo también alguna audición con el querido JLH y el resto de mi sistema.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2011)

Como resultado de distintas experimentaciones en el circuito seguidor a mosfet he llegado a un diseño, donde el esquemático final se los estaré facilitando en breve, en el que se ha incluido básicamente dos capacitores. Uno es de 3,3 uF (más uno de 0,1 uF en paralelo) y va en paralelo a la resistencia de potencia de 2,5 ohmios (entre la salida del LM317 y la alimentación de -8V). El otro capacitor es de 4700 uF (más uno de 0,1 uF en paralelo) y cuyo borne positivo va en la unión de la resistencia de 1K8, la de 270K y el preset de 1K, y el borne negativo va a 0V. Este último capacitor mejora sensiblemente el rechazo de ripple en 17,3 dB aprox. con lo que el nuevo rechazo de ripple aumenta a -40,3 dB aprox. (con el capacitor de acople de entrada de 0,047 uF).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2011)

Acá va la versión final de seguidor a mosfet que estoy usando.

Pronto, ni bien disponga de más tiempo, estaré implementando en la práctica un circuito seguidor a bipolares muy similar (o con muy poca modificación) a los que les presenté usando algún BC560C/550C para la primer etapa (entrada) y varios BD139/140 ó TIPs ó MJs (en paralelo) para la segunda etapa (salida). Estoy llegando a números más que interesantes en las simulaciones (THD del orden de 0,001 % o menos!, muy buenos rechazos a la alimentación, buena composición de la distorsión y muy baja impedancia de salida y lo que más me entusiasma es que no tiene realimentación global y promete ser bastante rápido en respuesta)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 18, 2011)

Buscando en distintos foros de electrónica encontré algo que me impresionó y sembró algunas dudas:

En determinados circuitos de audio a transistores (sean en base a bjts ó mosfets ó mezcla de ambos) que usan carga activa en colector/emisor/drain/source, encontré opiniones favorables para las cargas activas implementadas solo a base de uno o dos transistores (diseños discretos) por su aparente mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia, en contraposición a las cargas activas implementadas con circuitos integrados reguladores. Por lo que pude rescatar, aparentemente con cargas discretas (1 o 2 transistores), se extiende el ancho de banda de respuesta del sistema.

¿Qué hay de cierto en todo ésto? y ¿Qué tan notoria puede ser la diferencia?

Por ejemplo: ¿cabe alguna comparación entre una CCS (constant current source) implementada con LM317 y alguna otra con algún arreglo en base a 1 o 2 transistores?

Si alguien puede hechar más luz sobre este tema, les agradecería enormemente

Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

He encontrado este documento donde se estudia y mide la respuesta de distintas fuentes de corriente constante con la frecuencia: rechazo de ripple e impedancia. Se proponen alternativas de fuentes de corriente constante para circuitos de audio de alta performance.

Como primeras conclusiones de los resultados de las mediciones, el autor aconseja el uso del LM317 en lugar del LM317 (cambiando obviamente el conexionado del LM317).
Luego, presenta otras opciones que van mejorando las prestaciones respecto a un único regulador integrado (LM317).

Espero sus propuestas y opiniones sobre este tema.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2011)

Después de mucho tiempo de no visitar el foro y habiendo abandonado momentáneamente la investigación del buffer a bipolares (pero no descarto volver a retomar el tema) les acerco mi último desarrollo de amplificador single ended clase A pura con unas prestaciones realmente muy buenas. El diseño fue concebido de cero contemplando una entrada diferencial con carga activa, espejo de corriente, degeneración de emisores, balance y fuente de corriente constante mejorada. El VAS es un darlington compensado con carga activa (emulada como fuente de corriente constante mejorada). La salida es a mosfet, uno trabajando como driver y el otro como fuente de corriente constante. Dispone de dos tipos de alimentación: una para los circuitos de baja señal que es regulada y mejorada para alto desempeño en el extremo alto del espectro (con reguladores en modo cascodo) y la otra para los elementos de salida que es sin regular para mejorar la respuesta a rápidos cambios de la señal (dinámica). Cada canal puede entregar hasta unos aproximadamente 20 W rms máximos sobre una carga de 8 ohmios, dependiendo de los disipadores y la tensión de alimentación. Inicialmente lo ajusté para que cada canal pueda erogar una potencia de 7,5 W rms máximos sobre 8 ohmios. La THD más baja que puede lograr es de tan solo 0,00000749 % a  1 KHz y una tensión de salida de 0,26 V. La THD se mantiene por debajo de 0,0023 % para tensiones de salida de entre 0,11 V y 12,1 V y frecuencia de 1 KHz.

Sólo con los valores del esquemático se logran esos resultados. No admite un amplio rango de variantes en los valores de componentes.

Demás está decir que su diseño me llevó esfuerzo y mucha dedicación y si bien lo posteo para quien quiera armarlo y disfrutarlo en forma totalmente personal, no autorizo su comercialización o lucro bajo ningún aspecto, de verificarse la utilización de similares componentes, interconexionado, esquemas y/o valores.

Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2011)

Acá les dejo algunas especificaciones del último amplificador que desarrollé. Un detalle que me faltó agregar al esquemático y que lo tengo dispuesto en mi circuito es un diodo zener de 15V que oficia de protección entre Gate y Source del mosfet driver (en la parte superior del esquema). Para el mosfet de la fuente de corriente constante (parte inferior del esquema) no es necesario este diodo zener de protección, ya que la tensión entre Gate y Source de este último nunca puede superar los 4 V como máximo.

El damping factor es de 502,08 para una carga de 12 Ohmios.
La impedancia de entrada está en el orden de los 4,7 K Ohmios.
La impedancia de salida es de tan sólo 0,0239 Ohmios.
La tensión de entrada máxima libre de clipping es de 1056 mV rms para alimentación de salida de 18 V por rail y bajo determinada carga y corriente de salida. Hasta este voltaje de señal de entrada la THD permanece por debajo del 1% como máximo.
La ganancia a lazo cerrado es de 11 veces nominales o + 20,83 dB.
Pueden sustituirse los BD140 y BD139 por los clásicos BC560C y BC550C puestos en el resto del circuito, pero dotados de disipadores de calor para encapsulados TO-92, para evitar inestabilidad térmica del VAS y de la CCS o carga activa del VAS. Se puede así lograr una sustancial mejora en la distorsión de tercera harmónica. Al menos puede probarse con la sustitución solamente del BD139 por el BC550C, donde ya se pueden notar cambios importantes.

A los mosfet los tengo montados en disipadores independientes y sin mica, para ganar en una mejor transferencia de temperatura y aumentar la vida útil de los mismos. Los uso sin cooler, para ganar en los menores detalles de los pasajes musicales débiles. Asimismo, pueden usarse coolers, ya que la potencia lograda es bastante importante.

Me gustaría escuchar comentarios de quienes lo armen.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 10, 2011)

Acá les dejo las últimas mejoras al amplificador desarrollado recientemente. Estas mejoras se centran en el filtrado adicional de fuente para la parte de pequeña señal y que mejora sensiblemente el posible ruido que se pueda "colar" en la salida del amplificador. Consta básicamente de filtros RC que complementan la falta de gran atenuación a altas frecuencias que producen las fuentes de corriente constante implementadas con dos transistores, que de hecho estas mismas son muy superiores en respuesta frecuencial a cualquier otra fuente de corriente constante implementada normalmente en la mayoría de los diseños que suelo ver con uno o dos diodos (comunes, zener o led) más un transistor y un par de resistencias. El PSRR mínimo visto en la salida del amplificador es de 95,1 dB a 100 Hz. Para ruidos de fuente de frecuencias mayores a 100 Hz el PSRR puede llegar a valores de hasta 159,5 dB (simulado a 16 KHz). Se ha reducido un poquito la alimentación de la etapa de baja señal con el fin de minimizar distorsiones, nada más. Se ha aumentado el capacitor de entrada, el de Miller y el que se dispone entre los dos emisores del diferencial. Este último capacitor hace mucho más planas las curvas de segundo y tercer armónicos hacia el lado de baja frecuencia. Es más, no lo he visto nunca implementado en diferenciales y realmente vale la pena incluirlo. Lo descubrí producto de "jugar" un poco con las simulaciones. Iba colocando capacitores por todos lados y variando sus valores hasta que surgió este efecto.

Otra modificación fue cambiar la conexión del colector del primer transistor del VAS a 0V. Antes iba conectada al colector del segundo transistor del VAS (como darlington convencional). Si bien las dos configuraciones dan más o menos similar resultado opté por la conexión más tradicional. Podría haber alguna ventaja, por el efecto Early, en la conexión del colector a 0V frente a la inicial.

El voltaje de alimentación de los mosfet de salida puede llegar hasta 23,3 V máximos, mejorando levemente la distorsión total.

Espero comentarios de quienes lo puedan armar.


----------



## Juan222 (Nov 22, 2012)

hola, no se si este es el lugar adecuado para realizar esta pregunta avisen, la idea era no abrir otro post al divino boton. Estoy interesado en este amplificador que reza ser de clase A , a   8W ¿que les parece?  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Le-Monstre/   ¿reemplazos para los transistores? , consejos son bien recibidos.


----------

